# To accept, decline or cancel Walmart pick-ups!?



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Do you all accept, decline or even cancel out Walmart pick-ups (during store hours)?. 

I concede...I used to be more willing to work with these during slower hours but....after dealing with far too many "holiday" shopping carts full to overflowing (some with toddlers perched on top!) to drive 2 or 3 miles down the road, and get paid $2.35 for 20-30 minutes of grinding it out shopping bags and children....I now avoid Walmart pick ups, but will still drop off (no, multi-stops there) and will do picks up after hours, because its employees.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I won't do them anymore Xmas Eve I accepted a grocery store .I texted him and told him I only allow two bags at a time.They had a terrible rating which told me everything I need to know,they cancelled.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I reject walmart rides. They always want to put huge TV in my small sedan or they want to put leaky meat bags in my car. Little pay, high risk of mess, long loading times.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

In the parts of the city where I work the most, it is rare that you see the horrors frequently described on these boards. This applies not only to Wally World, but also to other grocery stores. Large televisions and the like are an automatic shuffle/keep driving and either no-cover or cancel myself.

I see these horrors in the suburbs, though. I will generally do the regular grocery stores but not the Wally World Stupid Centres. If I do see the crammed carts at Safeway, Giant, Wegman's, Food Lion, Aldi or Harris Teeter, I will keep going.

In the pre-mask days, I did see a woman with three children and four crammed carts at a Harris Teeter. I had to Talk To The Proprietor anyhow, so I parked my car, cancelled and started for the entrance. The woman recognised me and confronted me.

"Why did you cancel my pick-up?"

"Madame, I cancelled your pick-up because I am not spending what is easily over thirty minutes loading this car; driving you up the street then unloading this car for four dollars and ZERO tip. This says nothing about a confrontation over my refusal to schlepp your bags beyond the kerb plus a confrontation _en route_ over your failure to rein in your children to which we can add a confrontation over my objecting to their eating in the car. No, Madame, I am *NOT* suffering all of that for four dollars and ZERO tip." I then unceremoniously excused myelf.

When I came back outside, she was still there and tried to confront me, again. She yelled something about how three more drivers had cancelled on her and that she was reporting me to Uber. I advised her to send a text offering a five dollar cash tip up front then once more unceremoniously excused myself.

She might have reported me, I do not know. I never heard anything about it. I suppose that it might be one of the "incidents" that will lead to a de-activation e-Mail after another incident. It happened in 2015.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Yep
I accept no responsibility 
The pay sets the outcome 
I am paid to do as little as possible which is what I will do. 
Not to say I won’t stretch sometimes 
Last night I took an enlisted marine 50 minutes to his base
A few weeks before I turned down an officer (he can afford a cab who charges double as they know you return empty


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Usually decline. Every now an then I will accept and drive to it and check them out. If it is someone with two cartfuls I will usually cancel and drive off. These people know full well they are taking advantage of us. They know they are paying $7 for the ride and are not tipping us.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I accept them all knowing it's free entertainment just to kill time. 

To my surprise, yesterday they are canceling Walmart order that I accepted. It was $7 trip on DD. 
They even don't pay pickup or cancel fee unless one complain or protest.

I like Walmart orders on DoorDash.
No false accusation, no distracted driving as food can't tell what color of car(s) I owned or drove.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I never PU at Walmart, grocery stores or malls, as a general rule.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

What's rarely discussed in these forums is....low socio-economic status, disabled, elderly and alcoholic/drug addict people have come to relay on U/L was a quasi public service...which is not a match for drivers who are hustling it out as gig (not charity) work...I've had to wheel disabled pax into their destination, walk the old lady across the street, and run the single mother's groceries bags up into her apartment in the projects while she watches her three children... so I'd say I've kinda "paid my dues" and donated a percentage of my time to serve less priveleged person (and there is nothing wrong with that, many drivers are willing do to this), but if I wanted that job I'd work for a non-profit and not U/L. So... at this stage I'm sorta at my limit on it, therefore....now avoid those PUs, and instead opt out and move it on to the next driver.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I gotta say I never get elderly people, most don't even have smartphones or know how to use them.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Do you all accept, decline or even cancel out Walmart pick-ups (during store hours)?.


accept, as long as it ain't a pool ride (pre CV). Don't really understand the issue (and that of grocery stores in general); if the ping meets the REST of your requirements, why not? Certainly whatever is with the pax needs to fit in the car. I'll help get in, and I'll help get out to the curb/driveway. Just another ping, but I get out of the car. Not brain surgery.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Do you all accept, decline or even cancel out Walmart pick-ups (during store hours)?.
> 
> I concede...I used to be more willing to work with these during slower hours but....after dealing with far too many "holiday" shopping carts full to overflowing (some with toddlers perched on top!) to drive 2 or 3 miles down the road, and get paid $2.35 for 20-30 minutes of grinding it out shopping bags and children....I now avoid Walmart pick ups, but will still drop off (no, multi-stops there) and will do picks up after hours, because its employees.


Decline every time


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

For me it's more about a stingy billionaire company and the selfishness of most passengers.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I take them. I don't like them because they're usually short runs. But I take them.

Here's the deal on the full shopping carts. Every one of these carts takes less than a minute to load into your car. Usually less than 30 seconds. Get your timer out and check it sometime. And remember, the shopping cart pax are always waiting right out front looking for you when you arrive. So you don't have to wait for them. By the time you've loaded the shopping cart and got on your way, it's about one or two minutes max. Compare that to waiting 4:55 for some idiot to come out of her house.

It's just not that big of a deal.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Neither is slipping a guy a single. Also if they're waiting at the curb it's because people refuse their ride not because they're thoughtful.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

A ride is a ride is a ride. I'll help them load and unload. I have yet to have someone not tip for doing so.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

To me its a slap in the face after I help, and look to see no tip or even to rate me.Not worth it anymore.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Clothahump said:


> I have yet to have someone not tip for doing so


You haven't done enough Wal-Mart and grocery store pickups.

Give it time.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

#1husler said:


> What's rarely discussed in these forums is....low socio-economic status, disabled, elderly and alcoholic/drug addict people have come to relay on U/L was a quasi public service...which is not a match for drivers who are hustling it out as gig (not charity) work...I've had to wheel disabled pax into their destination, walk the old lady across the street, and run the single mother's groceries bags up into her apartment in the projects while she watches her three children... so I'd say I've kinda "paid my dues" and donated a percentage of my time to serve less priveleged person (and there is nothing wrong with that, many drivers are willing do to this), but if I wanted that job I'd work for a non-profit and not U/L. So... at this stage I'm sorta at my limit on it, therefore....now avoid those PUs, and instead opt out and move it on to the next driver.


I try to be decent too but then I get to thinking this is a $50 billion (or whatever it is now) company who is getting more on the ride than I am while I am the one doing all the work and providing most of the means of production. It's not my fault if I cancel a ride for being unprofitable, it is the fault of the company for setting the pay too low.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Do you all accept, decline or even cancel out Walmart pick-ups (during store hours)?.
> 
> I concede...I used to be more willing to work with these during slower hours but....after dealing with far too many "holiday" shopping carts full to overflowing (some with toddlers perched on top!) to drive 2 or 3 miles down the road, and get paid $2.35 for 20-30 minutes of grinding it out shopping bags and children....I now avoid Walmart pick ups, but will still drop off (no, multi-stops there) and will do picks up after hours, because its employees.


Accept and enjoy the fun:

Pull into the parking lot and park a few rows over, middle of the lot, from the entrance/exit. Exit vehicle with phone in hand. Make sure your mask is on.

Walk to the entrance/exit, and look for person staring intently at their phone and briefly, repeatedly, switching their gaze to the parking lot, and back to the phone.

That's your rider.

You have two choices to make here: assess their "compatibility" to ride in your car by their cleanliness, attitude, and amount of "luggage" they wish to transport. Do this quietly and observantly from behind, then decide if you wish to transport them or not, and walk back to your car.

OR

Watch their frustration mount as the timer ticks to 5:00, and you then "cancel, rider did not show."

Bask in the glory.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Accept and enjoy the fun:
> 
> Pull into the parking lot and park a few rows over, middle of the lot, from the entrance/exit. Exit vehicle with phone in hand. Make sure your mask is on.
> 
> ...


I like to think these "fun" posts are just in jest. Because anybody who actually does things like this is a pretty messed up human being.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I like to think these "fun" posts are just in jest. Because anybody who actually does things like this is a pretty messed up human being.


It does say you have two choices to make...

Edit: I love watching SHalester's reactions pop up here. Especially the SHOCKED reaction.

As if he doesn't constantly preach about giving riders the "pre-ride interview and/or visual inspection" before deciding to let them in the car or not.


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

#1husler said:


> What's rarely discussed in these forums is....low socio-economic status, disabled, elderly and alcoholic/drug addict people have come to relay on U/L was a quasi public service...which is not a match for drivers who are hustling it out as gig (not charity) work...I've had to wheel disabled pax into their destination, walk the old lady across the street, and run the single mother's groceries bags up into her apartment in the projects while she watches her three children... so I'd say I've kinda "paid my dues" and donated a percentage of my time to serve less priveleged person (and there is nothing wrong with that, many drivers are willing do to this), but if I wanted that job I'd work for a non-profit and not U/L. So... at this stage I'm sorta at my limit on it, therefore....now avoid those PUs, and instead opt out and move it on to the next driver.


No offense but you have no spine. Why the hell would you carry some woman's groceries unless she is disabled.

She saw you as a pushover and took advantage of you


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I want nothing to do with Walmart Nation. I do not patronize Walmart. I will not cater to people who do if I can help it. Not driving now but when I was I would drop off there but never pick up. Same with grocery stores (though I do patronize them). Short rides, lots of cargo, and usually no tip. Plus you're helping the Walton family, who are evil people.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Accept and enjoy the fun:
> 
> Pull into the parking lot and park a few rows over, middle of the lot, from the entrance/exit. Exit vehicle with phone in hand. Make sure your mask is on.
> 
> ...


This is similar to how I do a bicycle shuffle. I live up the street from a Wally World.. I put on my mask, a pair of my girlfriend's el-huge-O sun glasses and my Senators cap. I ride my bicycle up to the Wally World. I then set my telephone to silent mode and watch it. In comes the Wally World ping. I accept it. I then sit there and watch. It is funny to watch them look around the place and up and down the street. The whole time. I am on my bicycle right next to them. Some of them call, but as my telephone is on silent, I can ignore it. They do not know. The whole time, I am pretending to be sending text messages or something like that. When the timer expires, cancel and collect no-show fee. Wait for next ping to bicycle shuffle. You burn no gasolene, no wear and tear on your car. You just collect free money. On top of it, you get some exercise on the bicycle.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Do you all accept, decline or even cancel out Walmart pick-ups (during store hours)?.
> 
> I concede...I used to be more willing to work with these during slower hours but....after dealing with far too many "holiday" shopping carts full to overflowing (some with toddlers perched on top!) to drive 2 or 3 miles down the road, and get paid $2.35 for 20-30 minutes of grinding it out shopping bags and children....I now avoid Walmart pick ups, but will still drop off (no, multi-stops there) and will do picks up after hours, because its employees.


Depends how busy/slow it is. The people of Walmart can be a tricky bunch.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Reminds me this summer when I did decide to take a grocery store, or the address didn't make it obvious .it was just after the stimulus and this woman had two full carriages loaded to the top. I had no problems driving by.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> On top of it, you get some exercise on the bicycle.


really really wish a driver would try that with me as a pax. puuuhhhlllleeeaasseee.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Here's the deal on the full shopping carts. Every one of these carts takes less than a minute to load into your car. Usually less than 30 seconds.


Agreed. I take them too.

But here on this site, we get treated to a bunch of big tough guys, who want to brag about how mean they are to someone who just wants to take home her groceries.

Oh my gosh, it takes them so looooong to load up their little cars with the contents of a grocery cart that is stacked higher than the ceiling of the freaking grocery.

*ssholes! Load their sh*t into your car and drive. Oh, the horrors of having to get out from behind the wheel of their car! Good God, you'd think the world was about to end, and they're afraid that they're going to miss the show.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Do you all accept, decline or even cancel out Walmart pick-ups (during store hours)?.
> 
> I concede...I used to be more willing to work with these during slower hours but....after dealing with far too many "holiday" shopping carts full to overflowing (some with toddlers perched on top!) to drive 2 or 3 miles down the road, and get paid $2.35 for 20-30 minutes of grinding it out shopping bags and children....I now avoid Walmart pick ups, but will still drop off (no, multi-stops there) and will do picks up after hours, because its employees.


I will pick up there. It's usually a bunch of bags along with some little kids. I picked up a young mom with a newborn and a six year old. She had done Christmas and grocery shopping. She had two full shopping carts. Fortunately, she did have the foresight to order an XL. She was going less than a mile. I thought, this will be a pain but I picked her up anyway. I helped her load and unload not expecting anything from her. I wished her a merry Christmas and went on my way. I got home and checked my app and lo and behold, on a $4 ride, she tipped me $12. Amazing things do happen from time to time.......you just never know.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm a big tough guy because I exercise my choice as a contractor? Should I accept every job without question?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I try to be decent too but then I get to thinking this is a $50 billion (or whatever it is now) company who is getting more on the ride than I am while I am the one doing all the work and providing most of the means of production. It's not my fault if I cancel a ride for being unprofitable, it is the fault of the company for setting the pay too low.


DoorDash is killing Uber and/or Lyft. My DD order(s) from WMT is/are my favorite. lt pays $11 or more, and appreciative recipients tip $10 with cash or in the app. Some even unload w/o me lifting a finger.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

It never bothered me to take Walmart rides, I live down the street from a Walmart so I get them a lot when starting. They usually are waiting on the curb for me, I jump out and let them load. Takes about a minute, I have a weathertech liner in the back so even if there is a minor spill it’s not a huge issue. I don’t help them load/unload, unless it’s an oversized item. A cart full is nothing when you put it in an empty trunk/cargo area that’s properly setup for rideshare. Any driver that has issues with this kind of pick up doesn’t have their car properly cleaned and setup for rideshare. It’s no more of a hassle if anything less then picking up a family going to the airport. As for the short rides that’s what happens sometimes, I usually get around 10 minutes when I pick up from Walmart, hardly any are ever under 5 minutes. Never had a bad time picking up from Walmart, they aren’t drunk and don’t makes a mess. Most of these people take the bus to get there, why are you hating on someone that’s actually trying to survive


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I only reject a ride if I recognize the name of the pax and remember they’re a turd, or, if it’s too far (more than 5 miles). If I’m close to the Walmart, I’ll take it since there isn’t much business to be declining trips like I used to. 

I drive a minivan, so I can fit almost everything they can haul out of Walmart. I’ll fold the seats down, but I won’t touch anything of their belongings. I used to, when there was no pandemic, but with how little people tip, I won’t do more than I need to.

I will avoid hardware stores like Home Depot or Lowe’s. I’m not driving around with lumber sticking out of my windows, or concrete bags stressing out my suspension. I get enough land whales that do that already.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

NicFit said:


> It never bothered me to take Walmart rides, I live down the street from a Walmart so I get them a lot when starting. They usually are waiting on the curb for me, I jump out and let them load. Takes about a minute, I have a weathertech liner in the back so even if there is a minor spill it's not a huge issue. I don't help them load/unload, unless it's an oversized item. A cart full is nothing when you put it in an empty trunk/cargo area that's properly setup for rideshare. Any driver that has issues with this kind of pick up doesn't have their car properly cleaned and setup for rideshare. It's no more of a hassle if anything less then picking up a family going to the airport. As for the short rides that's what happens sometimes, I usually get around 10 minutes when I pick up from Walmart, hardly any are ever under 5 minutes. Never had a bad time picking up from Walmart, they aren't drunk and don't makes a mess. Most of these people take the bus to get there, why are you hating on someone that's actually trying to survive


Would you have a problem if 50% of your rides were like this? No tip, $3, two carts of groceries.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> Would you have a problem if 50% of your rides were like this? No tip, $3, two carts of groceries.


No, there's more rides out there, I don't accept rides that are long pickups, if I get some of these then I get some, by the time this ride is over I'll have another ride. The two carts of groceries don't matter, I don't help unless it's an oversized item. Waiting a minute longer isn't going to kill you, most of the time they are at the curb waiting for you and they load/unload fast. If it's a $3 dollar ride then more then likely the whole ride took less then 10 minutes, even at 10 minutes that's still $18 an hour. Since it was so short there barely any gas used, in fact you probably have a better profit to miles traveled ratio with a minimum fare pickup but since you don't understand that and just want huge payouts then you don't know how to run a business. Go ahead and keep passing and if I'm within a minute or two I'll take it, pocket the $3 and find another ride after while you spend money leaving the Walmart area. &#128077;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> really really wish a driver would try that with me as a pax. puuuhhhlllleeeaasseee.


How did you plan on catching him?



Christinebitg said:


> brag about how mean they are to someone who just wants to take home her groceries.


Meanness has little to do with it. We are refusing to do all this work for next to ZERO compensation.



Christinebitg said:


> they're afraid that they're going to miss the show.


No, we simply do not like doing 2020 work for 1979 wages. For the garbage rates that F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay, they are fortunate even to get the ride. If they want anything more, they can pay for it. Kn owing how these customers are, they can pay for it UP FRONT and in CASH.



Uberadd said:


> on a $4 ride, she tipped me $12. Amazing things do happen from time to time.......you just never know.


That is EXTREMELY rare. If you get that one ride in one hundred, you do well.



Tnasty said:


> Should I accept every job without question?


According to the Uber Shills, Uber Trolls, Uber Boy Scouts and Lyft Camp Fire Girls, you should. Further, the Lyft Camp Fire Girls think that you should _like_ it.



NicFit said:


> Any driver that has issues with this kind of pick up doesn't have their car properly cleaned and setup for rideshare.


I have been in this business for years. I know how to "have their car properly cleaned and setup for rideshare: [_sic_]. I have "issues" with this. My major issue is inadequate compensation. My next major issue is demanding customers who do not want to compensate for extra work.



NicFit said:


> It's no more of a hassle if anything less then picking up a family going to the airport.


The exception is that the airport trip pays better and tips more frequently. This, of course, passes over its taking less time to put two suitcases into the trunk of a car "properly cleaned and setup for rideshare"[_sic_] than it does to put thirty grocery bags into that same trunk of a car "properly cleaned and setup for rideshare"[_sic_].



NicFit said:


> picking up from Walmart, they*........*don't makes a mess.


You _never_ have had a mother attempt to give her screaming children cookies, a bag of potato chips or some other snack to eat in your car that leaves crumbs all over your car? This does pass over her attempting to give her children some gooey candy or pastry so that they can leave that gooey stuff all over your doors, seats and windows. Further, I am failing to mention her getting an attitude when you tell her that you do not allow eating in your car and that it goes double for children. It might not be worthy of mention that more than one of these mothers has informed me that it _was_ my job to clean up after *her* children.

Finally, I am passing over her children's engaging in the kind of horseplay that involves stomping all over your back seat and kicking the backs of the front seat so that there are footprints all over those seats.

When F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay me adequately and parents learn to be parents, I will haul these crammed grocery carts. Until that day comes, I am not interested.



touberornottouber said:


> Would you have a problem if 50% of your rides were like this? No tip, $3, two carts of groceries.


You do not make any money when you have that many jobs like that. Ask me how I know this.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> For me it's more about a stingy billionaire company and the selfishness of most passengers.


I work my whole life, I don't apologize, to take care of my family. And I refused -- to be a fool -- dancing on the string, held by all those -- bigshots







Another Uber Driver said:


> How did you plan on catching him?
> 
> Meanness has little to do with it. We are refusing to do all this work for next to ZERO compensation.
> 
> ...


Yep to all
This country... people work the system 
My cancel fee is higher than the average ride fee
I worked a few days and made 8 an hour before expenses 
Uber never wrote and offered a bonus 
Dara never offered to split his 45 million pay with me.And I take more risk than him. He's not picking up gangsters in masks with guns in bad areas.
So why should I not work the system as best I can to maximize it for me.
&#128514;



Tnasty said:


> I'm a big tough guy because I exercise my choice as a contractor? Should I accept every job without question?


Those are the ones who keep the pay low.


----------



## Triad269 (Dec 11, 2020)

Been delivering with doordash for months now... got my first Walmart ping last week.
Now this Walmart is 15 minutes away in a different city... On top of it it's 54 items that I have to go in and go shopping for... all of this for $4.50...!
So I hit decline labeling it as "order too far"... acceptance rate goes down... less than 5 minutes order another payment comes in to go to Walmart Gloria Jane

and I wasn't done...
so the Bell goes off again to go to Walmart... 19 items to be shopped for and then delivered... All for $6.
Again to the same Walmart... Cancelled saying the delivery was too far again. two more orders come in for the same Walmart and I declined both of them and then call support...
After calling and *****ing the orders from a different city stopped... I also hit the do not accept orders from this Merchant button and Walmart disappeared thank God...
I don't ride human beings, but I also don't work for nothing...


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Depends on time of day, location, how I feel, and if Rider bagged their gallon of milk. 

My "no go" are Health Club pick ups. I'm in Los Angeles so most Riders won't shower and change out of workout clothes even in "winter". 

But in 2020, my answer is no to any Rider. Only deliveries.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

If I were WMT CEO, I'd offer shoppers $3.00 to take bus home and leave the delivery to us. 
I've not seen $3.00 offer from WMT yet on DoorDash, The lowest ones are $4.00 each for an stacked orders of 4, that's was $16 I accepted. Then 1st task pops up with only $4.00, I was really pissed thinking it was bait and switching.


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

Be truthful about what you can do; there really isn't an expectation of freight hauling/handling in a basic uber fare.

One or two bags, okay. But since 60 percent of my truck is cordoned off for personal storage, I have limited space available. I cannot efficiently store 8 sacks of items or pallets of items. They won't fit or store safely for transport. And I'm not expected to balance items that can tear or spill or release odors on my inside seats. It discomforts other riders.

If I pull up and see a rider is transporting pallets of bottled water e.g. on a Costco cart (you know what I'm talking about), I have to apologize and say I don't have room in my trunk for that cargo, please cancel. Be polite. Uber understands this happens.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Agreed. I take them too.
> 
> But here on this site, we get treated to a bunch of big tough guys, who want to brag about how mean they are to someone who just wants to take home her groceries.
> 
> ...


FES.

Feminist entitlement syndrome.

When ordering up a rideshare car (Uber/Lyft), they are merely requesting someone give them a ride from point A to point B. Nothing more, nothing less.

Uber even reiterates this point by adding on new features, such as "Uber Pet", for riders seeking drivers who are pet-friendly and will allow pets in their cars.

If they want "Uber Grocery-getter" or "Uber Wal-Mart run", then they can either wait for Uber to offer it (at an additional cost, like Uber Pet), or keep requesting until they get a gullible driver.

I stopped doing "no questions-asked wal-mart runs" after I got the "I'm in checkout line now, sending my daughter out to let you know I'll be right out" text message. Yep...I got the 11-year old anchor sitting in the backseat of my car for 20 minutes, while I waited for mom to finish her Wal-Mart shopping.

This is the RAREST of tippers, and certainly the least dollars-per-hour earned types of rides in this business. No one can refute this fact.

Each Wal-Mart pax gets extra scrutiny. As @SHalester tells us frequently (ehem), they get the partially-rolled down window pre-ride interview or no ride at all. He tells us every passenger is subject to this sort of scrutiny when getting into his car. This is why I find it so hilarious and ironic that he'd be shocked any driver would give extra scrutiny to a common pax request that most often eats into our profit. And like I said: we have a choice to make. Spend the time giving the extra scrutiny, or choose to be a d...

We aren't driving our cars into the ground as a favor to people who have too many DUI's and not enough money sense to drive their own car to Wal-Mart. We're doing it for our own personal benefit.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

#1husler said:


> .I now avoid Walmart pick ups, but will still drop off (no, multi-stops there) and will do picks up after hours, because its employees.


Nice to see a quick learner on the forum.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> As @SHalester tells us frequently (ehem), they get the partially-rolled down window pre-ride interview or no ride at all. He tells us every passenger is subject to this sort of scrutiny when getting into his car.


what are you blithering about this time? I have never had my doors locked and windows cracked to 'speak' to a pax. I have never posted anything like that, ever. That sounds like what you do.
I do the 'say my name' dance as I have posted here several times before. I say my name first, I expect them to cough up their name, I ask them to verify destination address. All done from the confines of my nice ride. Easy, peasy nearly impossible to have the 'wrong' pax, right? Plus, it IS what Uber says to do anyway. Search would be helpful to you to confirm your blitherings.

At least i knew what I was getting into with RS; Point A to Point B. Only filter I have is no pool rides (if they ever come back). To reject (or cancel if you aren't in calif) a grocery PU is silly. But, you do you. More pings for everybody else in your market. Right?



Another Uber Driver said:


> How did you plan on catching him?


by having a brain, eyeballs and common sense.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Driver100 said:


> Be truthful about what you can do; there really isn't an expectation of freight hauling/handling in a basic uber fare.
> 
> One or two bags, okay. But since 60 percent of my truck is cordoned off for personal storage, I have limited space available. I cannot efficiently store 8 sacks of items or pallets of items. They won't fit or store safely for transport. And I'm not expected to balance items that can tear or spill or release odors on my inside seats. It discomforts other riders.
> 
> If I pull up and see a rider is transporting pallets of bottled water e.g. on a Costco cart (you know what I'm talking about), I have to apologize and say I don't have room in my trunk for that cargo, please cancel. Be polite. Uber understands this happens.


60% of your trunk is cordoned off for personal storage? That's disgusting, hoarding in your car like that. Not only are you paying gas for hauling that trash around I bet it's all just garbage that need to be thrown away. Do yourself a favor and figure it out. There is zero reason any of that stuff needs to be in your trunk unless it's a walker or other medical equipment that you use immediately after you get out of the car. I have my trunk space 100% available since I don't hoard trash in it, clean it all out and you won't have the issues you have now. Personally if I open a cars trunk up for rideshare and there is anything besides what looks like a day bag they clearly take in and out daily I'm disgusted. I am able to hide my day bag inside the car so no one sees it but others might not be able to in their cars. 60%? What could possible take up that much cubic feet that had to be in your trunk for driving around? Aside from the it looking bad it wastes gas having anything you aren't using in your car


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

NicFit said:


> 60% of your trunk is cordoned off for personal stora


You may not be aware, but in some states it is very prudent for a driver to keep the following items in their trunk, especially in winter:

- tire chains
- blankets
- change of WARM clothes
- winter-weather survival kit (we're talking a large cooler with non perishable food stuffs to feed 2 people for 3 days; road flares; bag of salt; candles; 2-way radio; fix-a-flat; flashlights with batteries; first aid kit; hand warmers; case of bottled water; toilet paper; baby wipes)

Standard kit for upstate New York (waaaaaay upstate, by Lake Ontario).

it's rideshare, not trunkshare.



SHalester said:


> what are you blithering about this time? I have never had my doors locked and windows cracked to 'speak' to a pax. I have never posted anything like that, ever. That sounds like what you do.
> I do the 'say my name' dance as I have posted here several times before. I say my name first, I expect them to cough up their name, I ask them to verify destination address. All done from the confines of my nice ride. Easy, peasy nearly impossible to have the 'wrong' pax, right? Plus, it IS what Uber says to do anyway. Search would be helpful to you to confirm your blitherings.
> 
> At least i knew what I was getting into with RS; Point A to Point B. Only filter I have is no pool rides (if they ever come back). To reject (or cancel if you aren't in calif) a grocery PU is silly. But, you do you. More pings for everybody else in your market. Right?
> ...


Salty old man gon stay salty when proven the fool.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Do you all accept, decline or even cancel out Walmart pick-ups (during store hours)?.
> 
> I concede...I used to be more willing to work with these during slower hours but....after dealing with far too many "holiday" shopping carts full to overflowing (some with toddlers perched on top!) to drive 2 or 3 miles down the road, and get paid $2.35 for 20-30 minutes of grinding it out shopping bags and children....I now avoid Walmart pick ups, but will still drop off (no, multi-stops there) and will do picks up after hours, because its employees.


I haven't had a bad experience with Wal*Mart yet... a lot of that comes from the time I usually do ridesharing. I had one Wal*Mart pickup in the early evening one time and it was a older lady going to her beach front home that included a $20 tip. I did help put her bags in my trunk but that is because nobody is allowed to put anything in my car... I put all bags no matter what inside.

My bad experience a while back was a 4.1x request from a Harbor Freight. Two people with big items and a big dog. The pax did text me about the big dog and a few items he had. It was probably going to be too much for my car to carry so I did ask via text if his dog was a support dog. He said no. When I got there sure enough it was too much for me to carry. It was not worth the amount being paid with all the big items he wanted to carry.

For the most part though I don't mind if a pax has a few bags to carry. And since I choose to not let anyone put anything in my car it's on me for getting it in and out to the curb. I guess if it's an elderly person I may carry something to the door I'd do so but I just don't get requests like others do... (thankfully!)


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

If they have a lot of groceries, let them load up with the car in gear, and drive off and cancel as soon as they close the boot!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> by having a brain, eyeballs and common sense.


In other words, you would catch only some newbie ant who thinks that he is clever. You would never catch me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You would never catch me.


as I said: test me. I wish for it. And I would catch you. How could one not? Heck, my pax would catch you even.

But, you be proud, don't want to take that away from your 'story'. Who knew chasing cancels fees was a career.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> as I said: test me. I wish for it. And I would catch you. How could one not? Heck, my pax would catch you even.


If we pass over my refusal to fly to California just for that, we can proceed to this: not only would you never catch me, you would be tearing out your hair as I ran @HPClays ' Stone Cold Multiplier on you repeatedly. This would assume that I kept getting your ping, which is not likely in California unless you are in Strawberry, Owneyo or Alturas.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> we can proceed to this


not we ain't; it involves a walmart, yes? Never been in one, ever.

But, yes, you would be caught and it would be documented enough Uber would find it if blinded, deaf & mute. Trust me.

But, like I said I educate my pax to the 'evil shuffle'; so you never know.

but, it's your story and you own it. I don't believe 70% of what is posted here anyway, but keep posting it every few months like you do. It's kinda entertaining. And the entertaining factor of this site has dimmed since the entertainers keep getting perm vacations. :thumbdown:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Feast or famon. 9 out of 10 trips from stores lately have been employees. I had one yesterday that I'm unsure of but it was a 20 minute trip. 

The last pax I had with groceries was just before Thanksgiving, a man at a shitty elderly apartment complex downtown. 

I helped him unload (ping pending), and kind of rushed him. He dropped a bag containing milk and it went everywhere. I felt bad but I had to hustle. He tipped a couple of bucks, and tips are rare. 

RS now is like a post apoplectic scenario. Nothing is the same. I take what I can but my acceptance rate is awful because of ridiculous pings. Few tip. Everyone is going to or from the store, to or from work, or picking up their car from the shop.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Im genuinely glad that there are drivers out there who will do the Walmart PUs, because persons need them, so they dont get stranded and have to roll their cart or carts to the bus (which Ive seen happen too).

Yes a "ride is a ride", but a dollar is a dollar, and I've noted that I rarely (if ever) got tips from Walmart PUs, and because they take more time and are very short distances (like 2 or 3 miles), I do 15 and 20 mins for a $2.25 ride. Granted, there are driver who cool with that, and accept every single ping, even those 20 and 25 mins out...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> not we ain't; it involves a walmart, yes? Never been in one, ever.


It could, but does not have to involve Wally World. I have no idea if there is a Wally World in Alturas. I doubt that there is one in Strawberry. There might be one in Sonora. As for Owenyo, there _ain't much of nothin' thar_. It need not be a Wally World, though.



SHalester said:


> But, yes, you would be caught and it would be documented enough Uber would find it if blinded, deaf & mute. Trust me.


Trust me, it _never_ would happen. You never would catch me. Not even a pro could catch me. I could run @HPClays Stone Cold Multiplier around a pro with no trouble. It would be so much easier running it around a dilettante.



SHalester said:


> I educate my pax to the 'evil shuffle'; so you never know.


As I could easily shuffle the teacher, so much more easily can I shuffle the pupil. It is surprisingly easy on a bicycle. I could be right next to you and you _never_ would know it. I have done it...................._repeatedly_.



SHalester said:


> I don't believe 70% of what is posted here anyway,


..............then color me a thirty per-center...................



#1husler said:


> Im genuinely glad that there are drivers out there who will do the Walmart PUs, because persons need them, so they dont get stranded and have to roll their cart or carts to the bus (which Ive seen happen too).


While the Wally Worlds are keeping the ants busy, I can run the better jobs.



#1husler said:


> very short distances (like 2 or 3 miles), I do 15 and 20 mins for a $2.25 ride. Granted, there are driver who cool with that, and accept every single ping, even those 20 and 25 mins out...


They call them "ants". We have ants for a reason.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> really really wish a driver would try that with me as a pax. puuuhhhlllleeeaasseee.


What would you do, even if you did catch the guy?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We are refusing to do all this work for next to ZERO compensation.


If that's your real concern, you'd be better off getting a minimum wage job at Mickey D's.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> If that's your real concern, you'd be better off getting a minimum wage job at Mickey D'


Do you offer anything constructive here?Should I look for a post of yours that isn't rooted in trolling?


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Slow days I will take them. What else do I have to do? Some of the rides make me feel worthwhile. 

Busier days depends on my mood.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> Do you offer anything constructive here?Should I look for a post of yours that isn't rooted in trolling?


My constructive comment is that you need to get over the idea of turning down pickups at grocery stores and Wally World. Do YOU have anything worthwhile to say?

Noooo... you just want to brag about how many people you left standing there, wondering why you didn't pick them up. When they could see the license plate on your car. You're not actually fooling them.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> My constructive comment is that you need to get over the idea of turning down pickups at grocery stores and Wally World. Do YOU have anything worthwhile to say?
> 
> Noooo... you just want to brag about how many people you left standing there, wondering why you didn't pick them up. When they could see the license plate on your car. You're not actually fooling them.


So I am not allowed to have a choice?lol


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

No,Yes,Yes.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I should pick up at Walmart cuz some housewife thinks I should?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Triad269 said:


> Been delivering with doordash for months now... got my first Walmart ping last week.
> Now this Walmart is 15 minutes away in a different city... On top of it it's 54 items that I have to go in and go shopping for... all of this for $4.50...!
> So I hit decline labeling it as "order too far"... acceptance rate goes down... less than 5 minutes order another payment comes in to go to Walmart Gloria Jane
> 
> ...


Dashers don't shop on Walmart orders.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Tnasty said:


> I should pick up at Walmart cuz some housewife thinks I should?


Some of my best Sugar babies have come from Walmarts.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

NicFit said:


> It never bothered me to take Walmart rides, I live down the street from a Walmart so I get them a lot when starting. They usually are waiting on the curb for me, I jump out and let them load. Takes about a minute, I have a weathertech liner in the back so even if there is a minor spill it's not a huge issue. I don't help them load/unload, unless it's an oversized item. A cart full is nothing when you put it in an empty trunk/cargo area that's properly setup for rideshare. Any driver that has issues with this kind of pick up doesn't have their car properly cleaned and setup for rideshare. It's no more of a hassle if anything less then picking up a family going to the airport. As for the short rides that's what happens sometimes, I usually get around 10 minutes when I pick up from Walmart, hardly any are ever under 5 minutes. Never had a bad time picking up from Walmart, they aren't drunk and don't makes a mess. Most of these people take the bus to get there, why are you hating on someone that's actually trying to survive


Not "hating" on them. You cannibalize your own argument when you speak in extremes.
Rather, we're discussing whether these particular rides are profitable or a time waster.
Perhaps, if more drivers decline/cancel Wal-Mart rides, U/L will be forced to offer higher compensation. Ever think of that, Einstein?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It all depends, if I need the ride I do it. For example, on a quest, consecutive ride bonus or streak then heck yeah. They are usually pretty quick. I have a minivan so it's quick to load and I will upgrade them to xl is they have lots of stuff


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> Not "hating" on them. You cannibalize your own argument when you speak in extremes.
> Rather, we're discussing whether these particular rides are profitable or a time waster.
> Perhaps, if more drivers decline/cancel Wal-Mart rides, U/L will be forced to offer higher compensation. Ever think of that, Einstein?


The time it takes to load isn't worth charging extra for, I wait at lights longer then what it take to load a cart. You act like it takes 20 minutes to load a Walmart run when I've never had the timer go past five minutes. OMG it takes them two minutes to load, I'm going to cry about it and want more money. I'm just some baby who wants everything easy or I have to throw a fit. Grow up and quit acting like a spoiled brat. Walmart rides are no less profitable then any other trip with people that have luggage. You shouldn't get any more compensation and I think it's dumb for even bothering with this idea


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

It's all about preference some people didn't like pools and refused to pick them up, as a contractor you have the choice. Billionaire company cutting prices and selfish customers is the problem. Tell Uber to pay us fairly and there won't be a problem.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> My constructive comment is that you need to get over the idea of turning down pickups at grocery stores and Wally World. Do YOU have anything worthwhile to say?
> 
> Noooo... you just want to brag about how many people you left standing there, wondering why you didn't pick them up. When they could see the license plate on your car. You're not actually fooling them.


He's an independent contractor though and he is doing exactly what he is allowed -- even expected -- to do: declining or cancelling unprofitable rides. He doesn't owe you or anyone else anything.



NicFit said:


> The time it takes to load isn't worth charging extra for, I wait at lights longer then what it take to load a cart. You act like it takes 20 minutes to load a Walmart run when I've never had the timer go past five minutes. OMG it takes them two minutes to load, I'm going to cry about it and want more money. I'm just some baby who wants everything easy or I have to throw a fit. Grow up and quit acting like a spoiled brat. Walmart rides are no less profitable then any other trip with people that have luggage. You shouldn't get any more compensation and I think it's dumb for even bothering with this idea


I think the problem is compounded with the fact that typically these riders do not tip and live very close. So the pay is $3-$4. Drivers then resent having to do any extra work at all for such low pay. If the company simply paid a minimum of $5 per trip it would go a long way towards solving this. As would customers simply tipping a buck or two when someone helps them with groceries.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

What I used to find was its the same stingy short trip riders that never tip ,and you expect me to show up and lug your laundry and groceries around.laundrymats are a no go for me too.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> If that's your real concern, you'd be better off getting a minimum wage job at Mickey D's.


I really had thought that you were better than a comment such as that.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I really loved when ,I picked up a local CVS manager a number of times on both platforms and he would complain how hard it was to find a ride.Never tipped me or would rate me. I finally told him that I didn't want him anymore because of that.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> So I am not allowed to have a choice?lol


You can certainly choose.

But I take offense when you call me a troll.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Sorry it sounded like something a troll would say. I admit I wasn't offering anything constructive either, just venting.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> accept, as long as it ain't a pool ride (pre CV). Don't really understand the issue (and that of grocery stores in general); if the ping meets the REST of your requirements, why not? Certainly whatever is with the pax needs to fit in the car. I'll help get in, and I'll help get out to the curb/driveway. Just another ping, but I get out of the car. Not brain surgery.


I agree and for the most part I will do grocery store rides. No Walmarts in my area.

That said markets are different. When I am in the Market to the North of me I will not do grocery store or Walmart pick-ups. I have done a few and they are not worth it. They usually go like this: Pull up, cart full of stuff, I help get it in my car. I drive a mile and attempt to help unload to the curb. In actuality I unload everything to the curb while they make runs to the house. 30-35 minutes later I get my $2.50 as I drive off. Just not worth it.

Next market to the North West, Grocery store/Walmart pick-ups seem to be no big issue, at least I have not had any. Usually 1-2 bags, pax get right in with them and out with them, no delays, no wasted time.

Markets are different and each one needs to be treated different in my opinion.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> Sorry it sounded like something a troll would say. I admit I wasn't offering anything constructive either, just venting.


Thanks, much appreciated.

I think we're all frustrated by the current situation.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I'll pick up at Walmart. if the rider has a rating of 4.95. otherwise, I don't. same with grocery stores I also have a cover for my trunk in case something falls over.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Grocery store/Walmart pick-ups seem to be no big issue, at least I have not had any. Usually 1-2 bags, pax get right in with them and out with them, no delays, no wasted time.
> 
> Markets are different and each one needs to be treated different in my opinion.


The majority of the grocery stores in the city are as you describe: one or two bags, no more than six. If it is one or two, they have the door open before you can get out to get it for them. If it is up to six bags, it does not take long to get them into then out of the trunk.

There are only three Wally Worlds in this city. All of them face the street. You do have to watch out for those. What you do is approach in the left lane. If you see a crammed cart, you keep going and either cancel or no-cover until they cancel. There are two Giant stores where you must be careful and two Safeways. Other than that, it is the one or two bags; in and out.

The suburbs are a different animal. Crammed carts are the order of the day. Screaming children who engage in horseplay.and eat in the car are the usual. The stores are in huge parking lots. The parking lots allow for easy shuffling. Usually, you can get away with parking several spaces from the door, but, in the event that they come looking for you by following their application, you could get busted. If I am going to shuffle a suburban grocery store, I park, get my mask, large pair of girlfriend's sun glasses and Senators cap; get out of the car and walk up to the door.

Despite the claims of some wannabe Ace Ventura, Uber Boy Scout Detective, no one ever has caught me.

In the exurbs, crammed cart or not really does not matter. Once you are out in the exurbs, _there really ain't nothin' else t'do nohow_, so you might as well deal with the crammed cart. You simply explain to mother, in a courteous and businesslike manner, that her children will mind their manners and not eat in the car. Every once in a while, you must say something _en route_, but never have I had call "strike three"; not Y-E-T, at least. I simply remind mother that she agreed that she would be a real parent and that she would not give her children a snack in the car. I do add, in a businesslike manner, that if I am compelled to say anything further on the subject, it will be to invite her, her children and their bags to exit the vehicle. This has worked every time, so far.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

While I will pick up at Walmart, my main frustration, which I haven’t seen mentioned yet, is the congestion you have to deal with getting in and out. And navigating around pedestrians that don’t hesitate to walk in front of you, for some reason really drives me nuts.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

justaGoober said:


> the congestion you have to deal with getting in and out.


This is a problem that is worth mentioning for the suburbs. There are five grocery stores in the city that have parking lots. The rest have garages. You avoid accepting requests at three of those five. You do not run into that much traffic getting into or out of those parking lots. In the suburbs, you do.



justaGoober said:


> And navigating around pedestrians that don't hesitate to walk in front of you, for some reason really drives me nuts.


There is a swath of this country between Fredericksburg, Virginia and the northern suburbs of Baltimore where both pedestrians and bicyclists have this "I dare you to hit me" attitude. Many in California have a similar attitude. Every once in a while, someone takes the dare. These people change their tune once they are in a wheelchair.

I do not challenge cars, trucks and especially METRObusses. I have seen the results of the dare's being taken. The Laws of Physics trump the laws of man all day; every day. The guy who hits one of these people might be in the hoosegow, but, eventually, he will get out of there. He can wake up and get to the bathroom on his own two feet every day (until Karma bites him in the [donkey] in his old age, that is). He might be walking kind of funny if Bubba takes an "interest" in him, but, at least he can get there. If you are stuck in a wheelchair (and you are fortunate to get that, if you are a pedestrian or bicyclist struck by a motor vehicle), you wake up every morning having to figure out how you are going to get from the bed to the commode. This takes no consideration of how you are going to take care of business once you get there, never mind cleaning up after the fact.

Of course, if he is only civilly liable, he might be sleeping under a bridge, but, he can get from his roll of blankets to the bushes every morning (if he is in SF, he need not even bother with the bushes).

One sad thing about this is that you read all too frequently about a child's being struck by a motor vehicle and getting killed. Far too often, the parent who is with the child walks away from it. I can picture _precisely_ what happened. The parent with the child is jaywalking or crossing against a light with the child in one hand and an attitude of arrogance ("I dare you to hit me") in the head. The motorist either takes the dare or simply does not see the two pedestrians (this usually happens at night), as there is no crosswalk. If there is a crosswalk, the motorist does not expect the pedestrians, as he has the light in his favour. The child dies because of the parent's arrogance. The poor, stupid kid does not know any better; he follows his parent's example.

I shake my head when I see this or when I see a parent with a perambulator as he is jaywalking.

Fortunately, I never did strike a pedestrian, but I have had some close calls.

There was one time when this DOLT in a BMW (redundant, I know) pulled a U-turn in front of me on Route Seven in Culmore (six lanes and a middle turn lane, at the time). I was driving a 1968 Chrysler Newport. He had his baby in the front seat (in a car seat, though) and a









sticker in the back glass (this was back when those things were all the rage).

You can say all that you will about the construction of a BMW, but, even a Seven Hundred series has no chance against five thousand pounds of Detroit Iron. This guy was driving the Entry-Level Three Hundred series.

As for the result, put it this way:

There were three things positive for me in this occurrence:

1. I walked away from it (of course, I did, in five thousand pounds of Detroit Iron).
2. It was not my car, but not my fault, either.

and most importantly,

3. I was not that guy, so I did not have to face his wife. (He limped away from it)

Some people just should not be parents. My parents taught me that people do not always do what they should, so I should be prepared for them to do anything BUT what they are supposed to do.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

>>Uber understands this happens.

No they don't 
It's automated 
If the decline puts you over a set limit your gonna be gone.
They really don't care.
I solve the issue by only taking surge rides. (in my specific area without surge you don't make more than eight to $12 an hour gross before expenses)



Tnasty said:


> Do you offer anything constructive here?Should I look for a post of yours that isn't rooted in trolling?


I see both sides.
I'm out mostly for something to do but I still hate to be insulted with the pay offered.
Again some areas are different...but here 3 and change is the average ride maxing out at 3 per hour
I'm not a social worker while Dara sucks a 45 million pay package 
My acceptance is now in the 20's &#128514;
Must have turned down 40 rides yesterday and rides say they get no drivers available when I get the few I do. It's Uber's problem, not mine.
Pay and I'll go but I'm not going 20 minutes for no pay to get a 3 dollar ride.

When I started I did that once. Went 14 miles into the boonies to get an old lady at food lion. Loaded and went right across the street to a trailer. 2.42. Then 14 miles home 
40 minutes for 2.42
F that and F Uber


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> He's an independent contractor though and he is doing exactly what he is allowed -- even expected -- to do: declining or cancelling unprofitable rides. He doesn't owe you or anyone else anything.
> 
> 
> I think the problem is compounded with the fact that typically these riders do not tip and live very close. So the pay is $3-$4. Drivers then resent having to do any extra work at all for such low pay. If the company simply paid a minimum of $5 per trip it would go a long way towards solving this. As would customers simply tipping a buck or two when someone helps them with groceries.


I don't get that issue at the Walmart that's by where I live, people seem to tip ok, and the rides aren't $3-4. As for the extra work I don't do anything but watch them load and unload, it takes 2 minutes for a full cart, they are always standing out front ready to go. It's no more work then an airport run, actually less because I won't let them load their luggage so they won't scrape my bumper. To me as long as they are loading appropriate items then it's just what comes with rideshare. If they want to complain it's extra work then why not complain about airport runs? They don't always tip for airport runs for me either. No ride has a guaranteed tip, though I think my rides I get tips more then I don't. With Lyft if they don't tip they get a three star with me, same with Uber if I feel like they aren't going to tip but sometimes they get a free pass because I can't go back and down rate them. I don't pick up low rated passengers so if people down rate these short non tippers then they'll figure it out or start walking with their groceries


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

NicFit said:


> The time it takes to load isn't worth charging extra for, I wait at lights longer then what it take to load a cart. You act like it takes 20 minutes to load a Walmart run when I've never had the timer go past five minutes. OMG it takes them two minutes to load, I'm going to cry about it and want more money. I'm just some baby who wants everything easy or I have to throw a fit. Grow up and quit acting like a spoiled brat. Walmart rides are no less profitable then any other trip with people that have luggage. You shouldn't get any more compensation and I think it's dumb for even bothering with this idea


I think the problem is compounded with the fact that typically these riders do not tip and live very close. So the pay is $3-$4. Drivers then resent having to do any extra work at all for such low pay. If the company simply paid a minimum of $5 per trip it would go a long way towards solving this. As would customers simply tipping a buck or two when someone helps them with groceries.


NicFit said:


> I don't get that issue at the Walmart that's by where I live, people seem to tip ok, and the rides aren't $3-4. As for the extra work I don't do anything but watch them load and unload, it takes 2 minutes for a full cart, they are always standing out front ready to go. It's no more work then an airport run, actually less because I won't let them load their luggage so they won't scrape my bumper. To me as long as they are loading appropriate items then it's just what comes with rideshare. If they want to complain it's extra work then why not complain about airport runs? They don't always tip for airport runs for me either. No ride has a guaranteed tip, though I think my rides I get tips more then I don't. With Lyft if they don't tip they get a three star with me, same with Uber if I feel like they aren't going to tip but sometimes they get a free pass because I can't go back and down rate them. I don't pick up low rated passengers so if people down rate these short non tippers then they'll figure it out or start walking with their groceries


I've complained about airport runs in the past too. Here our airport is near a large corporate building with a shopping area. What some executives (and their friends) do is park their car there for free. It's literally right across the street from the airport. So if you sat at the airport in the waiting lot you might get these people going across the street and often not tipping (because they are cheap).


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> I think the problem is compounded with the fact that typically these riders do not tip and live very close. So the pay is $3-$4. Drivers then resent having to do any extra work at all for such low pay. If the company simply paid a minimum of $5 per trip it would go a long way towards solving this. As would customers simply tipping a buck or two when someone helps them with groceries.
> 
> I've complained about airport runs in the past too. Here our airport is near a large corporate building with a shopping area. What some executives (and their friends) do is park their car there for free. It's literally right across the street from the airport. So if you sat at the airport in the waiting lot you might get these people going across the street and often not tipping (because they are cheap).


Not tipping doesn't make people cheap. Don't do airport runs.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I think the problem is compounded with the fact that typically these riders do not tip and live very close. So the pay is $3-$4. Drivers then resent having to do any extra work at all for such low pay. If the company simply paid a minimum of $5 per trip it would go a long way towards solving this. As would customers simply tipping a buck or two when someone helps them with groceries.
> 
> I've complained about airport runs in the past too. Here our airport is near a large corporate building with a shopping area. What some executives (and their friends) do is park their car there for free. It's literally right across the street from the airport. So if you sat at the airport in the waiting lot you might get these people going across the street and often not tipping (because they are cheap).


I've always said Uber should include 20% tip in the bill. 
Problem solved.

Many restaurants do it now.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wallae said:


> I've always said Uber should include 20% tip in the bill.
> Problem solved.
> 
> Many restaurants do it now.


That technically wouldn't be a tip. They should just give a bigger cut to drivers.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is similar to how I do a bicycle shuffle. I live up the street from a Wally World.. I put on my mask, a pair of my girlfriend's el-huge-O sun glasses and my Senators cap. I ride my bicycle up to the Wally World. I then set my telephone to silent mode and watch it. In comes the Wally World ping. I accept it. I then sit there and watch. It is funny to watch them look around the place and up and down the street. The whole time. I am on my bicycle right next to them. Some of them call, but as my telephone is on silent, I can ignore it. They do not know. The whole time, I am pretending to be sending text messages or something like that. When the timer expires, cancel and collect no-show fee. Wait for next ping to bicycle shuffle. You burn no gasolene, no wear and tear on your car. You just collect free money. On top of it, you get some exercise on the bicycle.


.
You drivers complain about the "Low-life" scum PAX , well, there are "Low-life" scum drivers out there also. Just sayin'


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> That technically wouldn't be a tip. They should just give a bigger cut to drivers.


They could.
But really neither will fix the problem
long term.
As pay gets too high compared to harder jobs people flock to be Uber drivers and you sit empty.
Who wants to work as a roofer in 100 degree weather for 15 an hour when you can make 30 at Uber.
Same with Walmart McDonald's Wendy's and the long list of others.
It happened here...... everyone became an Uber driver and we sat empty waiting 1 hour for 1 6 dollar ride


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wallae said:


> They could.
> But really neither will fix the problem
> long term.
> As pay gets too high compared to harder jobs people flock to be Uber drivers and you sit empty.
> ...


There is no long term. Uber & Lyft are both committed to a service that doesn't require drivers.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Arthur Dent said:


> .
> You drivers complain about the "Low-life" scum PAX , well, there are "Low-life" scum drivers out there also. Just sayin'


I've become one.
The (low) pay has taught me to (mostly) only care about me&#128514;



Demon said:


> There is no long term. Uber & Lyft are both committed to a service that doesn't require drivers.


Maybe I should've said short intermediate and long term.
It was last year here when it seemed every other car on the road on Friday night had an Uber or Lyft light and we sat empty.
So bad I quit. As others quit too pay inched back up

Went from 35 an hour Friday night to 6 and back to 20


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Arthur Dent said:


> .You drivers complain about the "Low-life" scum PAX , well, there are "Low-life" scum drivers out there also. Just sayin'


...........and your point is______________________________________________________________________________?


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........and your point is______________________________________________________________________________?


.
Well, I certainly give you credit, that you admit and own it ..............................

NOT that that is a "good" thing ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Arthur Dent said:


> Well, I certainly give you credit, that you admit and own it ..............................


Please demonstrate how I do that by asking a question. I still want to know what your point was by quoting my post and adding your comment.

........your point is_____________________________________________________________________________?


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

My point is that there are complete ass-hat's on both sides of the coin...

Drivers are NOT always right .....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Arthur Dent said:


> My point is that there are complete ass-hat's on both sides of the coin...
> 
> Drivers are NOT always right .....


Allright, so where are the "low life drivers", here?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Arthur Dent said:


> My point is that there are complete ass-hat's on both sides of the coin...
> 
> Drivers are NOT always right .....


I agree. Sometimes I am shocked at what I read other drivers do here.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Allright, so where are the "low life drivers", here?


Really?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Allright, so where are the "low life drivers", here?


I'm right here


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Arthur Dent said:


> My point is that there are complete ass-hat's on both sides of the coin...
> 
> Drivers are NOT always right .....


I agree, but also will point out its what we go through that makes us that way.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Tnasty said:


> I agree, but also will point out its what we go through that makes us that way.


,
Well, there lays the crux of the matter, you can either use those experiences to justify your bad behavior and drive around being a sad Joe, OR you can use those to Rise above it "chose" to do the opposite and be a Joyful person.

Up to you


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I retired early and pretty happy.I don't let the time a drunk girl trying to open her door on the highway and threatening to jump out change me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Despite the claims of some wannabe Ace Ventura, Uber Boy Scout Detective, no one ever has caught me.


hahahahahaha. Yet, you meant to say. Plus, I think it's more a portion of this post that belongs in 'stories' sub-forum as that is what it is. Right?  
And we know why it is a story, or at least anybody with two brain cells that come together and spark, does.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> I agree, but also will point out its what we go through that makes us that way.


As long as there is a line.I may have learned to be one way but I don't cheat like I read here sometimes. As in: I don't go and click on the pickup spot, then go around the corner and put my lights out to collect the cancel fee.
But at 5 minutes to the second I am gone. And I won't take a call at 2.50 seconds... for them to possibly say I'm 5 miles down the road at a different house from the spot I got.
That's Uber's problem. I go where I'm sent. The ride I accepted.., not one 10 minutes further down the road


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Since I have bad back. Walmart, Home Depot, IKEA, membership only stores and malls, those are some of the places that I will not go. 9 out of 10 times I end up regretting. Malls aren’t that bad with weights but a lot of no baby seats, minors, traffic going in and out on holidays and weekends. Also if I see several laundromats love calls with in few blocks of each other, I go offline and drive away, those usually ends up double parked, time consuming rides.

However XL and previous nice multiplier surges to Airport eliminated back pain even loading 3 heavy suitcases with small bags. Right now there is no surge amount that would have me upload my documents.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> I'll pick up at Walmart. if the rider has a rating of 4.95. otherwise, I don't. same with grocery stores I also have a cover for my trunk in case something falls over.


What if they're a 5.0?

More often than not, a 5.0 Wal-Mart trip is bad news bears.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

The real problem is uber and its partner lyft took a sheet on its partners,a steamy hot one at that.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> What if they're a 5.0?
> 
> More often than not, a 5.0 Wal-Mart trip is bad news bears.


No 5 is new


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They are just some user with multiple accounts getting a free first ride or coupon, I would presume.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Ive had a good number of Walmart PUs in 7000 rides and I never had any problem with any of them. A few were mothers with a cart full of bags, if you politely help load them (pre-Covid), they were always appreciative and often tipped...You cant take all this too seriously.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> No 5 is new


Or not
I started getting a pretty girl Who I was went eight blocks down cobblestone streets to a wine bar.
2 bucks and change 
No tip twice but ok cause of 5 and 7 dollar surges
After a weekend she wrote me up for condition of car.
After another ride I gave her a 1


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> No 5 is new


not always. Perhaps not even the majority. And really, new is bad? OH, forgot which forum I'm on. Of course NEW is bad. Silly me.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> Ive had a good number of Walmart PUs in 7000 rides and I never had any problem with any of them. A few were mothers with a cart full of bags, if you politely help load them (pre-Covid), they were always appreciative and often tipped...You cant take all this too seriously.


True. I hope the guy in the projects where all our shootings are unload carry in 6 cases of water 
5 tip
You never know
But I know at least 85% don't tip at all
And maybe 95% to 99% in the project


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Also have anyone received other name as pickup when it actually was Walmart? I once got Walmart ping as Action Value Cleaners, Restaurant name as BJs Wholesale Club and there were few others. It really sucks when I am not in my area and they trick you with pickup location. Uber is freaking evil like that and I wish I can sue them for manipulating and wasting my time.



CaptainToo said:


> Ive had a good number of Walmart PUs in 7000 rides and I never had any problem with any of them. A few were mothers with a cart full of bags, if you politely help load them (pre-Covid), they were always appreciative and often tipped...You cant take all this too seriously.


Your Walmart must be different Walmart than what we have here in Northern NJ. My cheap paxholes never tipped and they always going further in to ghetto and end up turning app off and take 15 drive breaks.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> No 5 is new


Now you're catching on...

...why do you think the account is new?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Did one walmart & one food shopping store......never again. All declines after

Over 8k rides driver....just no rides given in the past year.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Allright, so where are the "low life drivers", here?


Yes here. Do you not read UP?

There are dozens of outspoken dirt bags on this board daily, plus the sh!tbird drop bys.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> Usually decline. Every now an then I will accept and drive to it and check them out. If it is someone with two cartfuls I will usually cancel and drive off. These people know full well they are taking advantage of us. They know they are paying $7 for the ride and are not tipping us.


 How very true!!
I had a Walmart pick-up. This will get you laughing. I pull up looking for someone with a shopping cart at the entrance, ironically it was a guy on a bike with a shopping cart waiting in the parking lot. Beyond Full, he tells me he's only going 2 blocks, but I need you to carry my groceries while I ride my bike home, I'll tip you good on the app. BS!!! 
2.37 I made total trip and no tip. Talk about taking advantage of services, he had it down pat. SCUMBAG!!


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Decline DECLINE!

THEY HATE YOU

THEY THINK YOU ARE SCuM...

they want you to push ten thousand cases of toilet paper and you want to push none!

Nobody hates you the way they do at the drive through,
The want Walmart care,
But don't care about you

Youll be the person they laugh at
When they push your broken bones
Away from the grandma
Too blind to drive home

There's always a stop,
Maybe even a letter,
The more you drive and you drive
As you think things getting better
All of a sudden but wait!
You got a charger for their phone?
One wants to shack with you,
The other straight home

But there's a homie..in the middle seat,
God knows there always is
He never ordered the ride
He never minds his own biz...

But he is finding for taco bell,
1.3o at night,.younpull away from the pickup,.your heart is loaded with fright

You start asking those questions,.you know the ones I cant say
Because if I do..

The mods...haul me away...

The the crazy zone, the foxhole,
But you know that its true
The POINT .45 mile ride,
This suxker COULD BE YOU!

so with haste without warning,
Cancel as quick as you can,
Be the 80 year old
That thinks he's Peter pan...

So do it or don't, we live in a free country
Right?
Masks on, opinions to yourself.with your seat 💺 belt on TIGHT

move on to the next lazy
(Woman) down the street
The one that wants the butcher shop
And 8 pounds of meat!

Shes the one that will throw you,
*(you lucky bass fisherman),
The 55 center tip, NOW YOU FEEL LIKE A MAN!

BUT WALMART pickups
To this i say no.
You are much better with a redhead
Names Tiffany
Thats says she's no....

Ho ho ho merry Christmas
And a politically correct new year


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh, the money I've made shuffling Walmart and Costco pax. 
If you cannot drop your pin correctly and find me, then $5 Education fee for you. Sometimes I collect two or three of these from the same pax.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Allright, so where are the "low life drivers", here?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

New2This said:


> You haven't done enough Wal-Mart and grocery store pickups.
> 
> Give it time.


I've done a bunch. It's called customer service, bro.


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Only accept it and drive in and around and claim cancellation fee.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> I've done a bunch. It's called customer service, bro.


Your view on customer service is skewed (sales and customer service 25 years for me). According to Uber/Lyft TOS I am paid to take certain X, Y, Z client from pickup to the destination point. Nowhere does it mention grocery and/or airport bags. It's up to the driver to decide. If you want to do it, good for you. Don't expect all drivers to do what YOU do. Some of us know whether a ride is gonna be good or bad before accepting - prior experience. 
I'll provide the best customer experience if I'm paid adequately. Otherwise, no thanks (exception are elderly - we will all be there some day). We can all be human in some way.
I hope everyone on this thread stops guilting other drivers into thinking that whatever they do is right. Remember - you are your own business, though you receive your work through these app platforms. These apps are not human, they are algorithms. It is up to you, as a business owner, to accept/decline whatever opportunities the app sends your way. Evaluate and make your best decision. 
$3.00 for a Walmart run with groceries (lots of bags) in 35min? Or $30 for an airport run with lots of luggage at the same 35min? 
You make the call.
At the end if the day, your business (rideshare or delivery) will have to pay taxes and car maintenance on it's own. Those $3.00 grocery runs will not do it.


----------



## CaliGuy111 (Dec 18, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Do you all accept, decline or even cancel out Walmart pick-ups (during store hours)?.
> 
> I concede...I used to be more willing to work with these during slower hours but....after dealing with far too many "holiday" shopping carts full to overflowing (some with toddlers perched on top!) to drive 2 or 3 miles down the road, and get paid $2.35 for 20-30 minutes of grinding it out shopping bags and children....I now avoid Walmart pick ups, but will still drop off (no, multi-stops there) and will do picks up after hours, because its employees.


I do them I've never had issues with except making me drive circles because they're not waiting out front


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If they can afford to buy a boat load of stuff, they can buy a car, to pick it up.

Just not my car!!! :roflmao:


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I think word is spreading among drivers and they are learning. Today Lyft tried to give me a Walmart pickup about five miles away. It probably went to 10+ drivers before it got to me. No one wanted it. Of course I declined it as well!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Usually I don't pickup from most shopping centers.
I do it when I am bored and it's slow.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> I think word is spreading among drivers and they are learning. Today Lyft tried to give me a Walmart pickup about five miles away. It probably went to 10+ drivers before it got to me. No one wanted it. Of course I declined it as well!


lol!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> I think word is spreading among drivers and they are learning. Today Lyft tried to give me a Walmart pickup about five miles away. It probably went to 10+ drivers before it got to me. No one wanted it. Of course I declined it as well!


If most drivers knew that you can decline low ball offers.

Imagine the pay increase, just to get food moving. :roflmao:


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Hard cancel.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Instacart....duh


----------



## Robertmt (Jun 16, 2017)

Here in Atlanta tipping is all but non existent. I've done dozens of Wal-Mart pickups, waited while they load and unload their crap. Put up with their bratty kids, I get $3.75 and no tip. I've gone as long as 2 1/2 weeks with NO TIP at all! I try to be as accommodating as I can, I have complimentary water, a charge cable, but they seem to think they're entitled. Once in awhile a rider will tell me how much they were charged for me to get $3.75 and I have to say, I'm surprised. Maybe they think they've paid enough.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> It's called customer service, bro.


Only if I'm making 20 an hour do I think of them as a customer 
Anything less they are sharing a ride


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

CaliGuy111 said:


> I do them I've never had issues with except making me drive circles because they're not waiting out front


Pax aren't ready and waiting (as they should be....), which forces you to drive in circles...and this isnt an issue for you?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm sure enjoying that picture of Walmart on the headliner.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Pax aren't ready and waiting (as they should be....), which forces you to drive in circles...and this isnt an issue for you?


If your wheels are moving you are making money







Parked at that safeway I would have made $25 or less

I do not do Walmart P/U, but when I do wait I drive.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Westerner said:


> Plus you're helping the Walton family, who are evil people.


If I tried to make political decisions about my riders or the places they hang out at I'd have very few rides.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> I won't do them anymore Xmas Eve I accepted a grocery store .I texted him and told him I only allow two bags at a time.They had a terrible rating which told me everything I need to know,they cancelled.


I admit I will pick up an employee of those stores, and in my time of kindness will allow a couple bags on Christmas eve


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Coachman said:


> If I tried to make political decisions about my riders or the places they hang out at I'd have very few rides.


That is your choice. I believe in voting with my feet, works for me


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> I'm sure enjoying that picture of Walmart on the headliner.


I'd enjoy it more if the pic included a portly pax (or 2) with two full shopping carts, and toddler and the "service" dog in tow....all trying to shoe-horn themselves into my prius (like a clown car act from the circus), to go .5 miles to get home.


----------



## Robertmt (Jun 16, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> If your wheels are moving you are making money
> View attachment 540861
> Parked at that safeway I would have made $25 or less
> 
> I do not do Walmart P/U, but when I do wait I drive.


So what about acceptance rates? Just ignore them? All those declines would have to start generating nastygrams from UBER to "review customer ratings".


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Robertmt said:


> So what about acceptance rates? Just ignore them? All those declines would have to start generating nastygrams from UBER to "review customer ratings".


My acceptance rate often falls as low as mid 30's. RS is changing in many areas and as laws change and make drivers employees instead of IC's AR may become a controling tool of the RS companies. Pre 2020 AR had no impact on anything other than Badges and stars.

AR is something I rarely think about .


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Robertmt said:


> So what about acceptance rates? Just ignore them? All those declines would have to start generating nastygrams from UBER to "review customer ratings".


What about Acceptance Rate? &#129335;‍♂



















It sounds counterintuitive but the lower your Acceptance Rate is the more money you make.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

New2This said:


> What about Acceptance Rate? &#129335;‍♂
> 
> View attachment 541285
> 
> ...


That's a 93% rejection rate!!! WAY TO GO!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

New2This said:


> What about Acceptance Rate? &#129335;‍♂
> 
> View attachment 541285
> 
> ...


In my business model this is very true! Mine could be lower but in my region, I have honey holes all over.

Both kinds. On the average day I employ 5 different strategies. 80% of my rides come out of the same twenty doors.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> She yelled something about how three more drivers had cancelled on her and that she was reporting me to Uber.


I used to like pax threats to report me when Uber still managed pax via email.

- "I'm going to have you fired! I'm reporting you to Uber!"

- "By all means; send your complaint to [email protected]. Good luck!"
[smile and leave]


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> 80% of my rides come out of the same twenty doors.


Without going into too much detail, are they hotels? Nightclubs? Strip joints? Or ??


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Without going into too much detail, are they hotels? Nightclubs? Strip joints? Or ??


I'll take "brothels" for $1000 Alex &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Without going into too much detail, are they hotels? Nightclubs? Strip joints? Or ??


AP, Museum, DT hotels and Business centers. I do however do some private livery for several traveling girls


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Without going into too much detail, are they hotels? Nightclubs? Strip joints? Or ??


I dont mind doing big malls now and again, because pax often drop the pin square on the mall, and if its Lyft, position themselves inside of it..which gifts me a series of 5 min breaks to do my own things, cash out a number cancellation fees, then when I'm done, turn off Lyft and am on my way out of there to real rides with Uber.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Decline.

Majority of times customer is still in the store checking out thinking I'm minutes away then I stop out front in the no parking fire zone area have to constantly battle cars then when they come out the store then once I go to drop them off now I have to wait for them to unload groceries and hold up city traffic.. Nope I move right on when I see one at a Walmart or most stores.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

#1husler said:


> I dont mind doing big malls now and again, because pax often drop the pin square on the mall, and if its Lyft, position themselves inside of it..which gifts me a series of 5 min breaks to do my own things, cash out a number cancellation fees, then when I'm done, turn off Lyft and am on my way out of there to real rides with Uber.


Did Gr*yft* not reduce the cancel fee in Minneapolis? It did here. Gr*yft* shuffles no longer are worth it, here.


----------



## rattlerkc (Jul 5, 2016)

The LAST time I picked up at Wal Mart went like this. I pulled up to the passenger. She was elderly and had one bag hanging on her arm.
As soon as I pulled up, she opened the door, sat down, and she said her son was coming. Her son was there 15 seconds later and had a huge cart stacked FULL of groceries.
This was obviously done on purpose.
I said "You've had Uber drivers cancel on you before, haven't you?" She then gave me a huge smile.
I then said "This will be the last time you have ME pick you up because you are my last Wal Mart pickup forever.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

You could have booted her for 'too much dunnage' if you vehicle couldn't take the cart full.
Yes it would be a pain in the ass through UBER driver support, but you'd have been in the right.


----------



## LyftingLawyer (Dec 10, 2020)

I've only been driving less than two years and it's only a side gig, so maybe I haven't become jaded and cynical about all of this yet. I will reject rides that are too far away for pickup or reject a passenger with a <4.7-star rating, but once I accept a ride, or one's been queued up, and that customer has been told to expect me, I am going to come through for that person, come hell or high water. And throughout the process I'm going to aim for a five-star rating, helping to carry their groceries to their front door if feasible. After all, I'm in the SERVICE industry, so I strive to provide the highest possible level of SERVICE. (Doesn't mean I won't give them a crappy rating if they don't come through with a tip or made me wait forever.)



Clothahump said:


> A ride is a ride is a ride. I'll help them load and unload. I have yet to have someone not tip for doing so.


Wow, in what generous locale do you drive? I want to go to there.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Every moment you are on a trash ride, you could be missing a profitable ride. When busy out I very often turn down 3-8 rides in a row, but get the ride I actually want within fie minutes of sorting through rides.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

LyftingLawyer said:


> I've only been driving less than two years and it's only a side gig, so maybe I haven't become jaded and cynical about all of this yet. I will reject rides that are too far away for pickup or reject a passenger with a <4.7-star rating, but once I accept a ride, or one's been queued up, and that customer has been told to expect me, I am going to come through for that person, come hell or high water. And throughout the process I'm going to aim for a five-star rating, helping to carry their groceries to their front door if feasible. After all, I'm in the SERVICE industry, so I strive to provide the highest possible level of SERVICE. (Doesn't mean I won't give them a crappy rating if they don't come through with a tip or made me wait forever.)
> 
> 
> Wow, in what generous locale do you drive? I want to go to there.


Is that 5 stars going to make you more money?

You are not playing Best Uber Driver Ever video game. Two years in, you may well know these idiots are very good at mind**** games and pax don't give shit about us. So if I was to drive again, I am going to return the favor and cancel, decline or pick up where I want to. If idiots want drivers to give or pax want better service? How about better rates and mandatory tip?


----------



## LyftingLawyer (Dec 10, 2020)

Flawlessbox said:


> Is that 5 stars going to make you more money?
> 
> You are not playing Best Uber Driver Ever video game. Two years in, you may well know these idiots are very good at [email protected]@@@ games and pax don't give shit about us. So if I was to drive again, I am going to return the favor and cancel, decline or pick up where I want to. If idiots want drivers to give or pax want better service? How about better rates and mandatory tip?


I get it; I do; All your points are valid. If this were my only job I might feel differently, but I've just got this damn work ethic where if a job is worth doing, it's worth doing it to the best of my ability. I refuse to suck at something. I will say that from comments I've seen from Uber drivers, the sense of community does seem to be a little more prevalent among Lyft drivers/pax.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

LyftingLawyer said:


> I get it; I do; All your points are valid. If this were my only job I might feel differently, but I've just got this damn work ethic where if a job is worth doing, it's worth doing it to the best of my ability. I refuse to suck at something. I will say that from comments I've seen from Uber drivers, the sense of community does seem to be a little more prevalent among Lyft drivers/pax.


The best of your ability? I thought the idea of working and running a business is PROFIT. Yes profit is the goal, creating a sense of comfort and building clientele for those of us who do private livery is secondary but still important. People you pick up and are in your rig are also important as long as they are tolerable (99.99999% of mine have been)

If you consider working for $9 an hour doing a good job and that satisfies your work ethic have fun losing. My work ethic leads me to analyze what works well for me and my profit margin and try to replicate those situations.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

LyftingLawyer said:


> I get it; I do; All your points are valid. If this were my only job I might feel differently, but I've just got this damn work ethic where if a job is worth doing, it's worth doing it to the best of my ability. I refuse to suck at something. I will say that from comments I've seen from Uber drivers, the sense of community does seem to be a little more prevalent among Lyft drivers/pax.


Perhaps jumping into better side gig is better solution, where it pays more for efforts that you put in. And those that remaining knows that isn't ride sharing. My current 4.94/5.0 rating means shit unless I can collect that rating for something other than "I am good slave to my masters and I drive paxholes from A to B in Miss Daisy style", which means squat. Better you are at this gig those idiots are going to send you all the bad trips that other had declined. I tried it before, asked myself is having a good rating equals to better ride? After keeping 4.90/88%/3% to earn few cents more. What I learned is opposite. Diamond drivers will most likely pared with Diamond paxholes. And a lot of diamond paxholes are cheap short going ghettos or I got to fly at the airport 1 hour out of state every other days kind of trips.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> AP, Museum, DT hotels and Business centers. I do however do some private livery for several traveling girls


When you get that lucrative 25 mile ride from one of your "twenty doors" out to who knows where what do you do then? Do you keep the app on and take what you can get or do you dead head back to city center?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Coachman said:


> When you get that lucrative 25 mile ride from one of your "twenty doors" out to who knows where what do you do then? Do you keep the app on and take what you can get or do you dead head back to city center?


Seattle is a wheel. While there are rides outside the busy zone, usually I get a ride back toward the center quickly. OR I move to a great target in the region I ended up. If I land In Tacompton I beat feet north and get up to FW where I generally find a good ride north within 20 minutes.



Coachman said:


> When you get that lucrative 25 mile ride from one of your "twenty doors" out to who knows where what do you do then? Do you keep the app on and take what you can get or do you dead head back to city center?


I know my market and there are good spots within 5 miles of most everywhere.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

LyftingLawyer said:


> Wow, in what generous locale do you drive? I want to go to there.


Houston


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Sunday, I accepted an offer to deliver from Walmart, 5-item as a stacked order for another 1-item delivery. like total 4 miles for $12+ dollars. Not too bad for $3.00/mile. 

The first delivery was grocery, I knocked on the door, the lady acted as surprised of Walmart delivery, then she said, "must be my mom order for me". She gladly passed a 5-dollar bill as tip. 

The 2nd delivery was to some residence with Indian last name. The lady was surprised as well, She just said "No box?"

What box? I said. I told her Walmart is cutting down the waste to save the forest. They are just wrapped in the store logoed plastic bags.
But hey, you got personal delivery from top notch DoorDasher!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

LyftingLawyer said:


> I've only been driving less than two years and it's only a side gig, so maybe I haven't become jaded and cynical about all of this yet. I will reject rides that are too far away for pickup or reject a passenger with a <4.7-star rating, but once I accept a ride, or one's been queued up, and that customer has been told to expect me, I am going to come through for that person, come hell or high water. And throughout the process I'm going to aim for a five-star rating, helping to carry their groceries to their front door if feasible. After all, I'm in the SERVICE industry, so I strive to provide the highest possible level of SERVICE. (Doesn't mean I won't give them a crappy rating if they don't come through with a tip or made me wait forever.)
> 
> 
> Wow, in what generous locale do you drive? I want to go to there.


No doubt, im gonna call this dude the next time i need to move!


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Do you all accept, decline or even cancel out Walmart pick-ups (during store hours)?.
> 
> I concede...I used to be more willing to work with these during slower hours but....after dealing with far too many "holiday" shopping carts full to overflowing (some with toddlers perched on top!) to drive 2 or 3 miles down the road, and get paid $2.35 for 20-30 minutes of grinding it out shopping bags and children....I now avoid Walmart pick ups, but will still drop off (no, multi-stops there) and will do picks up after hours, because its employees.


I have yet to have a walmart pickup I did not regret accepting. Maybe just bad luck. Same goes for dating strippers.


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

As you arrive and realize it's a store pickup, stop, pull out of sight of door and CANCEL! I jot down the address and
that helps me remember to cancel as soon as I see it again. Not worth any of your time, never a $ maker.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

tothebeach2024 said:


> As you arrive and realize it's a store pickup, stop, pull out of sight of door and CANCEL! I jot down the address and
> that helps me remember to cancel as soon as I see it again. Not worth any of your time, never a $ maker.


Never say never. If I'm close, working on a streak or quest and is a 3 minute ride, it's money. Under the right circumstances I can do 30 an hour with that crap.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I shuffle them. Park in the lot and walk near them, wait two minutes and collect.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> I shuffle them. Park in the lot and walk near them, wait two minutes and collect.


My experience on nice Sunday afternoon smack in the middle of town surrounded by rich and powerful of Northen New Jersey.

I got 6 minutes XL ping with no time and directions and I was well into Uber Pro Diamond project from above mentioned. Being at the place I was, I let my guard down a bit and arrived near the Farmer's Market. While stuck in the entrance to the parking lot male in his 30s and his mother asked to opening the door. I didn't see toddlers because they were too small. As soon as I opened the door he threw in old grandma and two toddlers into the back seat of XL and I was sitting there watching his wife running towards my minivan and had me going through agonizing experiences of explaining "no baby seat no ride" while listening to them cursing me out and threw in "You are ****ing Uber employee and you must drive us 35 minutes to my hood in Paterson." Meanwhile one of the toddler pressing the automatic open/close button, father getting squeezed by the door and it all ended with punch to my window.

I was proud shuffler of malls of NJ Bergen county but from that day, I no longer shuffle. No Uber $5 is worth going through this shit. One experience like this could've been worse with a less cop and illegal gun pointing at me. I've already heard "If I had a gun, I'll shoot him Robert!" once. I am not falling for this again for $5.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Flawlessbox said:


> My experience on nice Sunday afternoon smack in the middle of town surrounded by rich and powerful of Northen New Jersey.
> 
> I got 6 minutes XL ping with no time and directions and I was well into Uber Pro Diamond project from above mentioned. Being at the place I was, I let my guard down a bit and arrived near the Farmer's Market. While stuck in the entrance to the parking lot male in his 30s and his mother asked to opening the door. I didn't see toddlers because they were too small. As soon as I opened the door he threw in old grandma and two toddlers into the back seat of XL and I was sitting there watching his wife running towards my minivan and had me going through agonizing experiences of explaining "no baby seat no ride" while listening to them cursing me out and threw in "You are @@@@ing Uber employee and you must drive us 35 minutes to my hood in Paterson." Meanwhile one of the toddler pressing the automatic open/close button, father getting squeezed by the door and it all ended with punch to my window.
> 
> I was proud shuffler of malls of NJ Bergen county but from that day, I no longer shuffle. No Uber $5 is worth going through this shit. One experience like this could've been worse with a less cop and illegal gun pointing at me. I've already heard "If I had a gun, I'll shoot him Robert!" once. I am not falling for this again for $5.


I only did that when I drove not to break up a consecutive ride promotions. Most times I'm driving late nights and only a couple of supermarkets open. If somebody called complaining they couldn't find me, I would shuffle them mostly drunks. But did the supermarket twice no Walmarts here thank God.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

#1husler said:


> What's rarely discussed in these forums is....low socio-economic status, disabled, elderly and alcoholic/drug addict people have come to relay on U/L was a quasi public service...which is not a match for drivers who are hustling it out as gig (not charity) work...I've had to wheel disabled pax into their destination, walk the old lady across the street, and run the single mother's groceries bags up into her apartment in the projects while she watches her three children... so I'd say I've kinda "paid my dues" and donated a percentage of my time to serve less priveleged person (and there is nothing wrong with that, many drivers are willing do to this), but if I wanted that job I'd work for a non-profit and not U/L. So... at this stage I'm sorta at my limit on it, therefore....now avoid those PUs, and instead opt out and move it on to the next driver.


I did exactly the same during my early uber days and pre pandemic when money was okay and I had the extra time. Now I won't do it even if my altruistic compassionate and empathetic self tells me, but I realized making money in the shortest amount of time while not wearing my car out too much matters much more now these days.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

what is funny here on the Uber pax app most times there is a 'ad' to upgrade to XL for doing your shopping 'chores'. Hum.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> what is funny here on the Uber pax app most times there is a 'ad' to upgrade to XL for doing your shopping 'chores'. Hum.


Problem is the people that use Uber for shopping &#128722; don't want or can't afford to pay the extra


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> My constructive comment is that you need to get over the idea of turning down pickups at grocery stores and Wally World. Do YOU have anything worthwhile to say?
> 
> Noooo... you just want to brag about how many people you left standing there, wondering why you didn't pick them up. When they could see the license plate on your car. You're not actually fooling them.


The more drivers who boycott Walnart, grocery stores et al, the sooner paxs will learn to tip. I haven't picked up from the above stated in eons, and will continue as such.



SHalester said:


> what is funny here on the Uber pax app most times there is a 'ad' to upgrade to XL for doing your shopping 'chores'. Hum.


See, what does tgat mean? Even Uber knows how frustrating it is for drivers, yet they couldn't care less.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> See, what does tgat mean?


that Uber cares for the paying customer and tries to upsell as much as possible? It is a retail thing; you should google it. Upselling.


----------



## Pcdollarstore (Jan 9, 2021)

I get them all I help them and they usually tip me pretty well.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> that Uber cares for the paying customer and tries to upsell as much as possible? It is a retail thing; you should google it. Upselling.


In your best interest, you should remain silent.



Pcdollarstore said:


> I get them all I help them and they usually tip me pretty well.


Good 4 U!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> In your best interest, you should remain silent.


and why is that? Because unlike you I don't see the problem of a Walmart ping? Really? Why don't you expand on that. So we can all see your stunning IQ.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> and why is that? Because unlike you I don't see the problem of a Walmart ping? Really? Why don't you expand on that. So we can all see your stunning IQ.


My stunning IQ tells me to pass all money-losing Walmart pings unto you. Enjoy!



Pcdollarstore said:


> I get them all I help them and they usually tip me pretty well.


I find that very difficult to believe.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

SHalester said:


> what is funny here on the Uber pax app most times there is a 'ad' to upgrade to XL for doing your shopping 'chores'. Hum.


Walmart clientele ordering an XL................that's funny


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Westerner said:


> Walmart clientele ordering an XL................that's funny


Even funnier is you labelling them "clientele!" &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Westerner said:


> Walmart clientele ordering an XL................that's funny


well, the ad doesn't say Walmart. Says 'chores'.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> Problem is the people that use Uber for shopping &#128722; don't want or can't afford to pay the extra


If they're Wal-Mart shopping and need to call an Uber, chances are they can't afford a car of their own - much less the extra money for an XL.

But DAAAAAYUM! They got new Jordans and iPhone12's, SON!



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> The more drivers who boycott Walnart, grocery stores et al, the sooner paxs will learn to tip. I haven't picked up from the above stated in eons, and will continue as such.
> 
> 
> See, what does tgat mean? Even Uber knows how frustrating it is for drivers, yet they couldn't care less.


They'll keep getting shuffled, so long as every driver is informed of the peril they put themselves into. I am here to help in that regard.



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> My stunning IQ tells me to pass all money-losing Walmart pings unto you. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> I find that very difficult to believe.


Poor SHale. He's still salty about the lack of gender/intellect/emotion/physically-challenged child-pax he gets to deliver to schools due to the manufactured COVID pandemic.

President "Heels Up" Harris will save him.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In the parts of the city where I work the most, it is rare that you see the horrors frequently described on these boards. This applies not only to Wally World, but also to other grocery stores. Large televisions and the like are an automatic shuffle/keep driving and either no-cover or cancel myself.
> 
> I see these horrors in the suburbs, though. I will generally do the regular grocery stores but not the Wally World Stupid Centres. If I do see the crammed carts at Safeway, Giant, Wegman's, Food Lion, Aldi or Harris Teeter, I will keep going.
> 
> ...


Should be a standard per item fee. 60 items that is $15 delivery. 100, $25, ect.

I'll do store pickups but watch my mileage close, amount of items and of course delivery fee.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> If they're Wal-Mart shopping and need to call an Uber, chances are they can't afford a car of their own - much less the extra money for an XL.
> 
> But DAAAAAYUM! They got new Jordans and iPhone12's, SON!
> 
> ...


HAHAHA...yep. 'Ole Man @SHalester sure is a Sad Sack!


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Do you all accept, decline or even cancel out Walmart pick-ups (during store hours)?.
> 
> Interesting tread. When I first started, Walmart and grocery pickups etc. seemed like part of the job. But very quickly found the PAXs take advantage and they don't care if you are out there trying to make a living. Or whether its peek business time. I am an XL driver. One friday afternoon about 4:45, got a pickup all the way across town. Took about 20 minutes to get there only to discover a Mom and her 4 teenage children had done their shopping for the week at Smiths. This was in the days before you could see how long the trip was. Their house was directly across the street from the grocery store. Granted it was a major intersection, but even with all the bags, the five of them could have easily walked across the street faster than it took me to drive across town. Minimum XL fare at that time was about $4.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

My last Wally pickup was Lyft streak.Drove from San ysidro.Jack in box to CV Walmart for a woman with a full shopping cart full of water cases and went under a mile no tip and I.helped her load her 8 cases. And unload. As I said my last.


----------



## bassplya (Nov 14, 2015)

I do t waste my time with people who show no appreciation for my services. I used to help them load and unload groceries. Do you think they would give a tip? NO! I know all the addresses for Walmart’s in my area. When I see the address I cancel!!!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

bassplya said:


> I do t waste my time with people who show no appreciation for my services. I used to help them load and unload groceries. Do you think they would give a tip? NO! I know all the addresses for Walmart's in my area. When I see the address I cancel!!!


Yup. The last Walmart pick up I did eons ago, the riders were so thankful as they said "no drivers will pick them up." I was honest with them and told them why (main reason no tip, especially when assisting with their groceries). They tipped me $5 but still, that's the exception. The more drivers boycott Walmart pick ups, the sooner they will learn!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

I've wondered about picking up (who look like) abled-body pax who are going no more than one block down the road....like, their wait time (5 mins) was more than the time it'd take to walk it...one time I asked a pax about this, and was told "yeah man, it was jus too lazy to walk"....I learned NOT to accept rides which are more than 5 mins away, for this (and other) reason...I cant imagine accepting these "22 mins" or "25 mins" away rides, to drive an entitled millennial 1 bock for $2.25.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

#1husler said:


> I've wondered about picking up (who look like) abled-body pax who are going no more than one block down the road....like, their wait time (5 mins) was more than the time it'd take to walk it...one time I asked a pax about this, and was told "yeah man, it was jus too lazy to walk"....I learned NOT to accept rides which are more than 5 mins away, for this (and other) reason...I cant imagine accepting these "22 mins" or "25 mins" away rides, to drive an entitled millennial 1 bock for $2.25.


They havening concept of.value $for.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I remember a while back picking up two people at a bar. They had suitcases, so I figured they were going to an airport.

Nope, to the bus station three blocks away, and didn't feel like walking.

And It was nice weather, sunny and not too warm. Go figure.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I remember a while back picking up two people at a bar. They had suitcases, so I figured they were going to an airport.
> 
> Nope, to the bus station three blocks away, and didn't feel like walking.
> 
> And It was nice weather, sunny and not too warm. Go figure.


I picked a couple up at a restaurant and took them to their car in the back end of the parking lot. They just did not want to walk after eating too much.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> They had suitcases, so I figured they were going to an airport. Nope, to the bus station


While not a true "bag screw", year back, the cab drivers used that name for a job that had suitcases but was going somewhere other than bus, train or aeroplane. When I first got my hack licence, you hated train stations from the west side of the city because it was a long way to go for no money. The Greyhound or Trailways was not bad for the distance and money, but, there always were shady types hanging around there. What made it worse was there were cab drivers working those places who tried to put garbage jobs into your cab as you were discharging. When they moved the two bus terminals over close to the train station, you did not want it even more. You had a long trip for no money and criminals' hanging around there.



FLKeys said:


> They just did not want to walk after eating too much.


I would consider that a reason _to_ take a walk. When I was a small child, many people in the neighbourhood, including us, used to take a short walk after dinner to "settle your stomach".


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Man, after asking about Walmart PUs...I got sucked into one tonight, as I had DT on the way home, the address on the PU didnt say Walmart, and then as I pulled in... Wally-world Stupid Center....an elderly woman, two carts full, alone at 10:30pm at night... I decided I'd have to give her a break and just do it...loaded them in, drove her .5 miles to her apt...on arrival she asked "will you bring my bags inside"....I said I wouldnt (I already had a stacked ride which I didnt want to lose), so got the bags on the lawn, and piled out of there, wondering if the city has a social service to take the elderly shopping?...and/or if this granny has loved ones to help out?, how did this become ride share's "responsibility", because...surely, there's no money in that kinda a PU, which is why I've made it my business to avoid it as much as I can.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Man, after asking about Walmart PUs...I got sucked into one tonight, as I had DT on the way home, the address on the PU didnt say Walmart, and then as I pulled in... Wally-world Stupid Center....an elderly woman, two carts full, alone at 10:30pm at night... I decided I'd have to give her a break and just do it...loaded them in, drove her .5 miles to her apt...on arrival she asked "will you bring my bags inside"....I said I wouldnt (I already had a stacked ride which I didnt want to lose), so got the bags on the lawn, and piled out of there, wondering if the city has a social service to take the elderly shopping?...and/or if this granny has loved ones to help out?, how did this become ride share's "responsibility", because...surely, there's no money in that kinda a PU, which is why I've made it my business to avoid it as much as I can.


Next time just cancel as soon as you see determine that it is in fact, a Walmart pick up.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

#1husler said:


> "will you bring my bags inside"...


I would be torn four ways on this.

The knee-jerk reactions:

"For these garbage rates and no tip? Yeah, right, get right on it........................................."

"I have another job waiting for me. As Uber/Lyft pays me garbage as it is, and, you want me to schlepp these bags for no tip, I have to get every penny that I can.......so I do not have time nor funds to schlepp your bags for free................."

Then, I must remember how I was raised. She is elderly. Schlepp the bags and hope that you will get a tip which you probably will not. Hope that the stacked ping will not cancel which likely it will.

Finally:

Karma................ Karma is a [vulgar word of Anglo-Saxon origin for canine female] and when she bites you, she bites you in the [donkey] and bites hard. In fact, Karma would have dictated that I pick up the elderly lady in the first place instead of shuffling or outright cancelling. Upon demand of bag schlepping, she _is _elderly_........................._

The elderly are among the few people that will push me out of my cold, hard-nosed, hard-[donkey], no morals or ethics attitude. Odds are that I would not have liked it, would have grumbled about no tip and the possibility of losing my stacked ping, but, I would have schlepped the bags and hoped that the stacked ping would not cancel.


----------



## HuskerKO (Jan 5, 2021)

Clothahump said:


> A ride is a ride is a ride. I'll help them load and unload. I have yet to have someone not tip for doing so.


Hard to believe you always get a tip. I have taken tons of grocery pickups and have helped eacha nd every time and rarely get a tip - maybe 10% of the time.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

HuskerKO said:


> Hard to believe you always get a tip. I have taken tons of grocery pickups and have helped eacha nd every time and rarely get a tip - maybe 10% of the time.


@Clothahump is just trolling.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Do you all accept, decline or even cancel out Walmart pick-ups (during store hours)?.
> 
> I concede...I used to be more willing to work with these during slower hours but....after dealing with far too many "holiday" shopping carts full to overflowing (some with toddlers perched on top!) to drive 2 or 3 miles down the road, and get paid $2.35 for 20-30 minutes of grinding it out shopping bags and children....I now avoid Walmart pick ups, but will still drop off (no, multi-stops there) and will do picks up after hours, because its employees.


Lotsa trouble with Walmart pickups. Last time some lady thought I dinged her car door and called the cops on me. Terrible experience...


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Young Kim said:


> Lotsa trouble with Walmart pickups. Last time some lady thought I dinged her car door and called the cops on me. Terrible experience...


Walmart pick-up's = &#128169;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

HuskerKO said:


> Hard to believe you always get a tip. I have taken tons of grocery pickups and have helped eacha nd every time and rarely get a tip - maybe 10% of the time.


Wait until your rider hands the store employee a few singles for schlepping her bags from inside the store to the front and gives you nothing when you put them at the front door. I made that mistake once. Since then, it is kerbside delivery. I do make an exception for the elderly or handicapped. I will grumble about it, because it is guaranteed no tip, but I will do it.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

HuskerKO said:


> Hard to believe you always get a tip. I have taken tons of grocery pickups and have helped eacha nd every time and rarely get a tip - maybe 10% of the time.


FYI, I didnt get a tip on this one....I'd say 9 out 10 times of the Walmart or dollar store runs I used to do (and am avoiding as best I can now) are tip-less....granted, most of these pax are broke, hence why they tend to grocery shop at the absolute cheapest stores places...but I'd think they'd then cash in on social services (ie, on-demand, mobility/low income bus, etc) to ferry them home, rather than lean on ride share to do their heavy lifting, so to say....


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> @Clothahump is just trolling.


Nope. And you can kiss my ass with that trolling accusation.



HuskerKO said:


> Hard to believe you always get a tip. I have taken tons of grocery pickups and have helped eacha nd every time and rarely get a tip - maybe 10% of the time.


That's just the way it is.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Wait until your rider hands the store employee a few singles for schlepping her bags from inside the store to the front and gives you nothing when you put them at the front door. I made that mistake once. Since then, it is kerbside delivery. I do make an exception for the elderly or handicapped. I will grumble about it, because it is guaranteed no tip, but I will do it.





Young Kim said:


> Lotsa trouble with Walmart pickups. Last time some lady thought I dinged her car door and called the cops on me. Terrible experience...


And our law enforcement friends also refused to come to Wally-World Stupid Center, "sorry sarge, too much drama over there!"


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Clothahump said:


> Nope. And you can kiss my ass with that trolling accusation.
> 
> 
> That's just the way it is.


Yup, a troll indeed!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

FYI for you all, I came across a new one involving Wallmart...an Uber pax ordered a couple carts of Walmart groceries online, but...instead of using DD, UberEats or Instacart for the delivery like most people (apparently, these options were "too expensive" for this frugal millennial), "ordered an Uber" (me) to do a round-trip/multi-stop, about 1 mile each way, to pick her up, ferry her to Walmart, make a stop, she went in, got employers to locate her carts and they wheel them out (then dashed back inside, left it to me to load them in), driving a mile back to her place, I informed her I wouldnt have to time to bring them into place (seems more and more an expectation of the entitled, even those young and able bodies) because I have stacked rides, but would leave them on the curb...oh, and after (of course) no tip, but I got like a $4.25 fare for 25 mins of my time, well below my hourly goal. 

If it had been Lyft, I'd have seen the return trip on arrival and cancelled outright, but...Uber masks these until you "start trip", so I need to develop a strategy to opt out of these with Uber....


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

#1husler said:


> FYI for you all, I came across a new one involving Wallmart...an Uber pax ordered a couple carts of Walmart groceries online, but...instead of using DD, UberEats or Instacart for the delivery like most people (apparently, these options were "too expensive" for this frugal millennial), "ordered an Uber" (me) to do a round-trip/multi-stop, about 1 mile each way, to pick her up, ferry her to Walmart, make a stop, she went in, got employers to locate her carts and they wheel them out (then dashed back inside, left it to me to load them in), driving a mile back to her place, I informed her I wouldnt have to time to bring them into place (seems more and more an expectation of the entitled, even those young and able bodies) because I have stacked rides, but would leave them on the curb...oh, and after (of course) no tip, but I got like a $4.25 fare for 25 mins of my time, well below my hourly goal.
> 
> If it had been Lyft, I'd have seen the return trip on arrival and cancelled outright, but...Uber masks these until you "start trip", so I need to develop a strategy to opt out of these with Uber....


At a certain point, it's a combination of intuition, sight evaluation, and just understanding the damn odds that 98% of Walmart/Grocery stores are the shitiest rides to accept in the first place. I view them this way: short trip, NO tip! This one rule alone tells you always decline or cancel them!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> Nope. And you can kiss my ass with that trolling accusation.
> 
> 
> That's just the way it is.


Granted.....not all Walmarts are "created equal", though quite rare, some are located in high end/high-roller suburbs, nestled in new development with expensive real estate...if if its "neighborhood" shoppers, they are higher income and more likely to tip OR if not... are doing a long ride from the low income end of town to shop on the high end, and that can make less a money-losing PU (though, again, zero tip)...but, if you exclusively PU from Walmart in posh suburbs then I could see how it might be a "tip magnet".


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

#1husler said:


> FYI for you all, I came across a new one involving Wallmart...an Uber pax ordered a couple carts of Walmart groceries online, but...instead of using DD, UberEats or Instacart for the delivery like most people (apparently, these options were "too expensive" for this frugal millennial), "ordered an Uber" (me) to do a round-trip/multi-stop, about 1 mile each way, to pick her up, ferry her to Walmart, make a stop, she went in, got employers to locate her carts and they wheel them out (then dashed back inside, left it to me to load them in), driving a mile back to her place, I informed her I wouldnt have to time to bring them into place (seems more and more an expectation of the entitled, even those young and able bodies) because I have stacked rides, but would leave them on the curb...oh, and after (of course) no tip, but I got like a $4.25 fare for 25 mins of my time, well below my hourly goal.
> 
> If it had been Lyft, I'd have seen the return trip on arrival and cancelled outright, but...Uber masks these until you "start trip", so I need to develop a strategy to opt out of these with Uber....


Why did you load them when she dashed back in side. I would have cancelled. You can't blame anyone but your self.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yup, a troll indeed!


You just got blocked.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Clothahump said:


> You just got blocked.


Thank goodness!


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

FWIW, today I picked up a Wally employee, my last trip of the day...no bags and a $5 tip on a $5 ride...there's a first time for everything despite 6k rides!

As for that two cart round trip deal, I would have cancelled it outright the moment I accepted it after checking for the stop. I definitely help load only for elderly / disabled, and two carts worth would have earned a cancel for "passenger items won't fit"...just like I did with the meth lady last week with 8 baskets of dirty laundry.

Meth lady equated me to a piece of male anatomy and hoped I'll die soon...betcha she beats me to it!


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> A ride is a ride is a ride. I'll help them load and unload. I have yet to have someone not tip for doing so.


I have helped with the grocery bags many times for no tip. I just do it because it is the right thing to do. If I expected a tip for everything I would not drive U/L



New2This said:


> You haven't done enough Wal-Mart and grocery store pickups.
> 
> Give it time.


I must be an asshole or something. I generally don't get a lot of tips. Even less like none know with the stupid masks. My favorite is people that do Uber x instead of XL when they have 4 people. I generally don't tango with them, generally not worth it. 1 time I had a Hyannis to Logan run and the 2 people had more luggage than people. I failed to notice it was an X ride. I am still ticked at myself for letting them get away with that. Oh well. I tend to check that now at accepting the ping!



Another Uber Driver said:


> This is similar to how I do a bicycle shuffle. I live up the street from a Wally World.. I put on my mask, a pair of my girlfriend's el-huge-O sun glasses and my Senators cap. I ride my bicycle up to the Wally World. I then set my telephone to silent mode and watch it. In comes the Wally World ping. I accept it. I then sit there and watch. It is funny to watch them look around the place and up and down the street. The whole time. I am on my bicycle right next to them. Some of them call, but as my telephone is on silent, I can ignore it. They do not know. The whole time, I am pretending to be sending text messages or something like that. When the timer expires, cancel and collect no-show fee. Wait for next ping to bicycle shuffle. You burn no gasolene, no wear and tear on your car. You just collect free money. On top of it, you get some exercise on the bicycle.


Ya and that makes you a jerk. Good job.



Another Uber Driver said:


> It could, but does not have to involve Wally World. I have no idea if there is a Wally World in Alturas. I doubt that there is one in Strawberry. There might be one in Sonora. As for Owenyo, there _ain't much of nothin' thar_. It need not be a Wally World, though.
> 
> Trust me, it _never_ would happen. You never would catch me. Not even a pro could catch me. I could run @HPClays Stone Cold Multiplier around a pro with no trouble. It would be so much easier running it around a dilettante.
> 
> ...


If this is such a crappy gig why do you do it? Why don't you find another line of work to do instead of all the whining?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

#1husler said:


> FYI, I didnt get a tip on this one....I'd say 9 out 10 times of the Walmart or dollar store runs I used to do (and am avoiding as best I can now) are tip-less....granted, most of these pax are broke, hence why they tend to grocery shop at the absolute cheapest stores places...but I'd think they'd then cash in on social services (ie, on-demand, mobility/low income bus, etc) to ferry them home, rather than lean on ride share to do their heavy lifting, so to say....


Why take the bus and have to haul all that stuff around when you can take an Uber for $7 and no tip and then make some poor driver act as your personal butler and bring 100 bags of groceries to your door? Here the bus costs about $4 so it would be a no brainer to get the Uber and get a $3 butler to load and unload all of your groceries. Plus it tends to be a lot faster to take the Uber.

So, yes, Uber has become the transportation of choice when doing grocery runs for those without a vehicle. :frown:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> So, yes, Uber has become the transportation fo choice when doing grocery runs for those without a vehicle.


not to be a pest with the other side of the coin....but.....did we know Uber pax app regularly 'encourages' pax to upgrade to XL to get 'chores' done? It's right after the ad for 'comfort' for increased leg room. They are like rotated daily.

Course, that is XL, but I guess a certain number of those drivers become butthurt at grocery pickups.

One last thing: never, ever bring the bag 'to the door' they get out of the vehicle to the curb; that's it.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

SHalester said:


> not to be a pest with the other side of the coin....but.....did we know Uber pax app regularly 'encourages' pax to upgrade to XL to get 'chores' done? It's right after the ad for 'comfort' for increased leg room. They are like rotated daily.
> 
> Course, that is XL, but I guess a certain number of those drivers become butthurt at grocery pickups.
> 
> One last thing: never, ever bring the bag 'to the door' they get out of the vehicle to the curb; that's it.


Kinda like when groups of 3 (especially those with small children) used to order pools even though pools specified no more than 2. I quit accepting all pools.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Westerner said:


> I quit accepting all pools.


yeah, me too. 2nd pool pu was ALWAYS a problem in my case. And even tho I learned to go offline when I got the first one, if you are not super fast Uber will slide a 2nd one it before you can do the deed. Nuff of pool after that. And the CV took pool down for a long nap. Fine with me.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Westerner said:


> Kinda like when groups of 3 (especially those with small children) used to order pools even though pools specified no more than 2. I quit accepting all pools.


Those get shuffled. Uber requires you to wait only two minutes on a POOL. You can run out that two minutes easily as you argue with them about why you will not haul them. The only good thing about a POOL is that it pays well to shuffle it. You cover one or two, shuffle two and the trip pays better than a cab meter if it is a short or mediocre trip. You do not want a long POOL.

You do not accept Lyft Shared because Lyft does not pay for no-shows on Shared.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

JaxUberLyft said:


> FWIW, today I picked up a Wally employee, my last trip of the day...no bags and a $5 tip on a $5 ride...there's a first time for everything despite 6k rides!
> 
> As for that two cart round trip deal, I would have cancelled it outright the moment I accepted it after checking for the stop. I definitely help load only for elderly / disabled, and two carts worth would have earned a cancel for "passenger items won't fit"...just like I did with the meth lady last week with 8 baskets of dirty laundry.
> 
> Meth lady equated me to a piece of male anatomy and hoped I'll die soon...betcha she beats me to it!


Meh, so you got lucky once. Don't push it! &#128512;


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

I hate how the pandemic does seem to have made people feel a lot more free to order grocery hauls.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Why take the bus and have to haul all that stuff around when you can take an Uber for $7 and no tip and then make some poor driver act as your personal butler and bring 100 bags of groceries to your door? Here the bus costs about $4 so it would be a no brainer to get the Uber and get a $3 butler to load and unload all of your groceries. Plus it tends to be a lot faster to take the Uber.
> 
> So, yes, Uber has become the transportation of choice when doing grocery runs for those without a vehicle. :frown:


A Wallyworld PU for $7?!...Not in Tucson..the city is riddled with them in all middle to low income neighborhoods (only high end Tucson is spared), so...these shoppers are going a mile or two back to their apartment (often with children, a fake service dog, etc)...I'd typically make $2.25 or $2.50 on these rides which take between 20-30 all said and done (yes, being asked "can you please bring my bags into the apartment, please, and oh...dont worry, Ill tip you on the app.....).

I dont agree that participating in this, being taken advantage of, is "doing the right thing"...the right thing is to boycot them, and let U/L offer $10 minimum fare for Walmart runs, because they suck sooo much time and money out of my hustle, I'm having to weed them out my RS grind on a daily basis, and yet...U/L are both merciless in dashing them my way!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Boston Bill said:


> Ya and that makes you a jerk.


RUH-roh! ...................another Uber Boy Scout heard from.......................



Boston Bill said:


> If this is such a crappy gig why do you do it? Why don't you find another line of work to do?


_Where_ have I read this, previously?












#1husler said:


> (yes, being asked "can you please bring my bags into the apartment, please, and oh...dont worry, Ill tip you on the app.....).


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> RUH-roh! ...................another Uber Boy Scout heard from.......................
> 
> _Where_ have I read this, previously?
> 
> View attachment 551613


Dude, that stupid buzzer of yours has run it's course &#128528;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Dude, that stupid buzzer of yours has run it's course


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

#1husler said:


> A Wallyworld PU for $7?!...Not in Tucson..the city is riddled with them in all middle to low income neighborhoods (only high end Tucson is spared), so...these shoppers are going a mile or two back to their apartment (often with children, a fake service dog, etc)...I'd typically make $2.25 or $2.50 on these rides which take between 20-30 all said and done (yes, being asked "can you please bring my bags into the apartment, please, and oh...dont worry, Ill tip you on the app.....).
> 
> I dont agree that participating in this, being taken advantage of, is "doing the right thing"...the right thing is to boycot them, and let U/L offer $10 minimum fare for Walmart runs, because they suck sooo much time and money out of my hustle, I'm having to weed them out my RS grind on a daily basis, and yet...U/L are both merciless in dashing them my way!


The passenger pays $7, you get $2.25 - $3. I agree about not being a charity (especially when most of us could probably use charity ourselves to be honest). I think the minimum fare paid to the driver ought to be $5.

Also this issue affects some of us more than others. Part time well-to-do drivers driving in wealthier areas probably don't get as many of these type of runs. Full time drivers in poorer areas can get them for half of their rides if they do not deny or cancel them. It really sucks to get a bunch of $3 grocery rides when you are just trying to pay your rent which is due that day. It's very different than some wealthy retiree just driving for two hours on Sunday just to "be able to talk to people".


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> RUH-roh! ...................another Uber Boy Scout heard from.......................
> 
> _Where_ have I read this, previously?
> 
> View attachment 551613


@Boston Bill my ass. Cape Cod is not Boston, poser. Also, I'm guessing P-town. Amiright?


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

I am so glad I'm not chasing pennies anymore, been collecting unemployment since the scamdemic began and expect to have my disability by mid year. I was just at the Wal Mart this morning with Ms. Lyle and she saw a lady outside taking her groceries out of the shopping cart and putting them in two big bags. She said she must be homeless. I replied no she's probably waiting for her Uber.:coolio:


----------



## Lone wolf hunting (Aug 19, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Do you all accept, decline or even cancel out Walmart pick-ups (during store hours)?.
> 
> I concede...I used to be more willing to work with these during slower hours but....after dealing with far too many "holiday" shopping carts full to overflowing (some with toddlers perched on top!) to drive 2 or 3 miles down the road, and get paid $2.35 for 20-30 minutes of grinding it out shopping bags and children....I now avoid Walmart pick ups, but will still drop off (no, multi-stops there) and will do picks up after hours, because its employees.


I don't anymore. Passengers aren't respectful or appreciative.


----------



## BruceBurleson (Nov 18, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Do you all accept, decline or even cancel out Walmart pick-ups (during store hours)?.
> 
> I concede...I used to be more willing to work with these during slower hours but....after dealing with far too many "holiday" shopping carts full to overflowing (some with toddlers perched on top!) to drive 2 or 3 miles down the road, and get paid $2.35 for 20-30 minutes of grinding it out shopping bags and children....I now avoid Walmart pick ups, but will still drop off (no, multi-stops there) and will do picks up after hours, because its employees.


I'll do retail pickups but when I eyeball the load of stuff and it appears it exceeds the amount of space in my trunk, I let them know they need to cancel.


----------



## bassplya (Nov 14, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I take them. I don't like them because they're usually short runs. But I take them.
> 
> Here's the deal on the full shopping carts. Every one of these carts takes less than a minute to load into your car. Usually less than 30 seconds. Get your timer out and check it sometime. And remember, the shopping cart pax are always waiting right out front looking for you when you arrive. So you don't have to wait for them. By the time you've loaded the shopping cart and got on your way, it's about one or two minutes max. Compare that to waiting 4:55 for some idiot to come out of her house.
> 
> It's just not that big of a deal.


We will let you do them all. It's obvious that the reason drivers are misused is due to drivers who are willing to do anything for nothing!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

bassplya said:


> We will let you do them all. It's obvious that the reason drivers are misused is due to drivers who are willing to do anything for nothing!


My thoughts exactly. You can have everyone of them. Enjoy!


----------

